# PSA for Windows 10 Anniversary Update users



## RytoEX (Sep 30, 2016)

*Updating video drivers to latest should resolve this issue.  Rest of post preserved for posterity.

TL;DR:  Windows 10 Anniversary Update broke stuff.*

*Best solutions/workarounds:  update AMD drivers to the latest version; update OBS Studio to the latest version, or disable your OBS Studio preview.  Setup your sources and scenes, disable your preview, then restart OBS and start streaming or recording immediately.  Do not edit your sources or add any new sources that have a video preview, or you might trigger this error, and then you'll have to restart OBS.  If that doesn't help, then alternatively, you can temporarily run OBS with the OpenGL rendererer in advanced settings, but make sure to change it back to Direct3D 11 as *soon* as we tweet or alert users that Microsoft/Nvidia fixed it; the OpenGL renderer has poor capture performance in comparison to Direct3D 11.*

*Disclaimer:*  I'm just a community member trying to collect information, and work out solutions and workarounds.  I am not an official OBS Project staff member.  I do not speak for the project or the staff.  If a moderator or staff member feels this post is out of line, they are welcome to delete it.

Throughout this post, I might use "OBS" instead of "OBS Studio".  This is just for brevity, or for making sentences sound less awkward, or because I'm lazy.


*Why should I read this?*
Are you on Windows 10?  Is OBS Studio suddenly crashing or not capturing games?  If you answered yes to both of those, then you may be having a rather difficult-to-remedy issue.  Read on.


*Why write this post?*
I'm posting this as a new thread because I've done a lot of copy-and-pasting in a lot of threads over the past few weeks about issues with Windows 10, specifically the Anniversary Update.  Using that method, the information I'm trying to share is getting spread inefficiently.  It's also becoming more and more difficult to keep the information I've shared to everyone up-to-date and relevant.  By making a single post, I can update it with new information as it arises and have a single up-to-date place to which users can be pointed.


*Wait, what happened?*
Microsoft released the Anniversary Update (AU) for Windows 10.  Initially, this broke a bunch of things like webcams.  Lots of webcams.  Basically, it broke the majority of webcams (no really).  For more reading on that, see this thread.

After that, Microsoft released more updates to fix what they broke.  Unfortunately, it seems some of those hotfixes broke other things in ways that we don't fully understand.


*How do I know if I'm having this problem?*
In short, if you are on Windows 10 and OBS is crashing, freezing, or locking up, you may be affected.  If you're not on Windows 10, you're not affected by this particular issue.

This issue only affects users who are running Windows 10 AU.  If you are on Windows 10, you can check if you're on the Anniversary Update by running "winver" from your Start Menu.  See the image below for what the winver utility looks like.  If your version is lower than 1607, then you are not on the AU, and you have a different issue.  If that says Version 1607, then you're on Windows 10 AU, and you should read on.





However, even being on Windows 10 AU does not mean that you're automatically affected.  Many people have no issues on Windows 10, even on the Anniversary Update.  To tell for sure, we need to check the OBS Studio logs.

Check your OBS logs at "%AppData%\obs-studio\logs".  You get there by pasting that into the Windows Run dialog, which you can access by pressing Windows Key + R.  In your logs, do you see a line like the one below?


> device_texture_create (D3D11): Failed to create 2D texture (887A0005)



If you see that message, then you are almost certainly affected by this issue.  Other possible messages _may_ include:



> device_vertexbuffer_create (D3D11): Failed to create buffer (887A0005)
> device_swapchain_create (D3D11): Failed to create swap chain (887A0005)
> device_resize (D3D11): Failed to resize swap buffers (887A0005)
> gs_texture_open_shared (D3D11): Failed to open resource (887A0005)




*I'm having problems.  How can I fix it?*
If you're using an AMD graphics card, this was reportedly fixed in AMD driver version 16.10.2.  Update your drivers to the latest version.

If you're using an Nvidia graphics card, unfortunately, there is currently no way for you to completely fix it, but there are some workarounds that you can try.  First, consider updating to the latest version of OBS Studio.  OBS Studio 0.16.3 introduced a workaround for this problem, but there's a catch.  When the error is triggered, instead of freezing completely, the stream/recording may pause briefly and then show some green frames while OBS rebuilds its Direct3D assets.  If that's okay with you, go update!  If, for some reason, you find that unacceptable...

Currently, some workarounds for getting OBS Studio to work right now on Windows 10 Build 14393 (AU) are as follows:

Disable the OBS Studio preview. (Right click the preview window and uncheck Enable Preview)
Try Display Capture or Window Capture instead of Game Capture.
Use the OpenGL renderer instead of Direct3D 11. (Settings > Advanced > Renderer) *(Jim edit: not recommended if capturing games, but it is an option.  Set it back to D3D11 when you hear that the issue has been fixed)*
If you're using an Nvidia card, rollback your Nvidia drivers to 368.81 or 365.19.
Rollback Windows updates KB3176938, KB3189866, KB3193494, KB3194496, KB3194798, KB3197954, or their successors.
Revert to a Windows 10 build that is before the Anniversary Update.  (Uninstall the Anniversary Update for the time being)
Worst case scenario, revert to an older version of Windows (Windows 8.1 or Windows 7).  Although it's better to just uninstall the Anniversary Update if you're able for the time being.
Option 1 seems to work reliably _under specific conditions_.  If the error has already occurred behind the scenes, disabling the preview will not work until OBS is restarted.  Any capture that shows a video preview (display, window, game, etc.) can also trigger this error.  To get the best results, disable your preview, setup your sources and scenes, _then_ restart OBS and start streaming or recording immediately.  Do not edit your sources or add any new sources that have a video preview, or you might trigger this error, and then you'll have to restart OBS.
Option 2 _might_ work, but it has also been known to trigger the error in some cases.  Keep in mind that using Display Capture comes with a performance penalty compared to Game Capture.
Option 3 seems to work, but it could use more testing and confirmation.  Keep in mind that OpenGL does not perform as well as Direct3D on Windows.  It will cause a major decrease to capture performance.  This is not recommended.
Option 4 is inconsistent.  Some people report that it works for them, while others report that it does not help.
Option 5 seems to work for most people, though a few have reported that it did not help.
Option 6 also works without fail, but it is sort of a last resort nuclear option.
Option 7 is _very much_ only if you're desperate.

This is also confirmed to occur in OBS Classic, so using that is not a viable workaround.

One of these might work for you, or none of them may work for you. I've been researching this for weeks and have found the most consistent workarounds to be #1, #5, #6, and #7. However, uninstalling Windows Updates is generally a temporary solution, and it understandably makes people uneasy. Additionally, since I'm unable to reproduce these issues on my computers, it's hard to troubleshoot it and find good workarounds.

If you try any of these on an affected system, please let us know what you did and whether or not it worked for you.  Having logs from before and after the applied workarounds would also be helpful.

Please understand that uninstalling specific Windows Updates is a temporary measure, _especially_ on Windows 10. Windows 10 is far more aggressive about its automatic updates than earlier versions of Windows, and Microsoft does not intend for you to be able to turn them off, only delay them.

However, there is a way to forcefully disable receiving Windows Updates on Windows 10.  For more info, see this article (with video guide!) by Void4ever.

*Please note that uninstalling Windows Updates may also inadvertently break other things, and may expose your system to security vulnerabilities that the updates had patched.*

*Please note that disabling Windows Updates may expose your system to security vulnerabilities that are patched in updates that you are not receiving.*

If you're working on a Windows 10 system and software just suddenly stopped working after a Windows Update, I highly encourage you to report it to Microsoft so that they can investigate what they changed and if their code is at fault.  If they changed something significant and expect developers to do things in new ways, then that would also be useful information to have.  You can report issues to Microsoft by using the Feedback Hub that is built-in to Windows 10.


*What is OBS doing about it?  Why can't OBS fix it?*
The lead OBS developer (Jim) and some community members _are_ looking into it, and there is a Mantis Issue for this.

Jim has posted his preliminary findings here.  OBS Project Staff have reached out to Microsoft, and Microsoft is looking into it.

Jim did say that Windows 10 is causing issues and that _so far_ there hasn't been anything found that points to OBS as being at fault for causing the issue. Nvidia, Sage, Logitech, Dartfish, Firestorm, and many others have pointed to Microsoft breaking things either in the Windows 10 Anniversary Update or its subsequent hotfixes.

Some have suggested that this is caused by how OBS encodes video.  As far as I know, it has nothing to do with how OBS encodes.  The current consensus is that OBS is not at fault, but that Windows 10 is mismanaging the VRAM, which causes the VRAM to be filled until the DirectX device is "removed" from the system.  Certain OBS setups or configurations can exacerbate the issue, but OBS is not currently believed to be _causing_ the issue itself.

*2016-10-21:  Word from Microsoft is that they've replicated two distinct issues related to the issue detailed here.  The latest update is that the D3D developers took a look at it and it got forwarded to the Graphics Kernel team for further investigation.

2016-10-28:  News from Microsoft!  They have found a bug regarding Nvidia currently, and they're engaging with Nvidia to get it fixed.  Details here.

2016-11-04:  Jim has built a workaround into OBS Studio 0.16.3.*


*Some Technical Mumbo-Jumbo*
I suspect that the particular update that is causing the most issues to arise is KB3176938 (Build 14393.105).  Any Windows 10 Cumulative Update after that one will also have the same patches in it, along with whatever new patches the new updates include.  However, since Windows 10 Revision logging was somewhat broken before OBS Studio 0.16.0, and most of the reports I've seen were with OBS Studio 0.15.4, it's hard to tell for sure if a specific update is a factor.

Some people, including Nvidia employees, have pointed to issues with the new Windows Display Driver Model (WDDM) 2.1 that came with the Windows 10 AU.  It could be caused by changes in D3D11.4.  It could be something changed in DXGI 1.5.  It could be something else in the Win10AU changes.  It could be changes in any of those things not liking something in the OBS render pipeline.  At the moment, we just don't know.  It is also possible that the time and effort to research it could also be for nothing, as Microsoft may revert or patch whatever they changed in the first place.



Edits
2016-10-10:  Added a workaround.  Reordered workarounds.  Clarified workaround options.  Clarified that the developer is investigating the issue.  Changed formatting.

2016-10-12: Clarified the instructions to a couple workarounds. (edited by dodgepong)

2016-10-12: A Jim edit to yell at people to provide log files in the start of the post or he'll hunt them down and point an angry finger at them.

2016-10-13:  Add method for disabling Windows Updates on Windows 10, for the brave, daring, or foolish.  ;P

2016-10-20:  Add a TL;DR to the top mentioning Disable Preview (most reliable and least severe workaround).

2016-10-21:  Update from Microsoft.

2016-10-28:  Update from Microsoft.  Clarification about AMD cards.

2016-11-04:  Workaround added in OBS Studio 0.16.3.


----------



## SoWhoYou (Sep 30, 2016)

Nice Post! Maybe this will slow down the amount of posts that are made by users having issues that are being caused by the anniversary update.


----------



## OG See OH Zee (Sep 30, 2016)

There was also a known issue that I'm also pointing fingers to Microsoft for Windows 10 (since its release date of course) which is causing OBS Classic and OBS Studio in which the GPU is mismanaging the GPU usage and causing lagged frames in the logs while older operating systems never had it. If you want I can link the thread about it comparing the logs on Windows 8.1 and Windows 10 when GPU usage is high. So far it's been confirmed on the majority of the Nvidia video cards and Windows 10 video drivers and I haven't checked to see if the issue can be replicated on AMD video cards.


----------



## Harold (Oct 1, 2016)

Your issue is unrelated to the issue described in this thread @Serena7 
You lack the Visual Studio 2013 runtimes.
Download AND install BOTH x86 and x64 from https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=40784


----------



## Serena7 (Oct 1, 2016)

Harold said:


> Your issue is unrelated to the issue described in this thread @Serena7
> You lack the Visual Studio 2013 runtimes.
> Download AND install BOTH x86 and x64 from https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=40784


I apologize! I thought this was where to put issues with Microsoft 10. I will delete my previous comment, thank you for your help!


----------



## Zyn (Oct 1, 2016)

The latest cumulative update for Win10 appears to have fixed the problem, as D3D11 is no longer barfing "Failed to create 2D texture" at me and I successfully streamed for 3+ hours last night without a freeze or any other problem.


----------



## Z'ignoratio (Oct 1, 2016)

Thank you for the information about this issue. I was doing a local capture when this happened to me. The file is not playable and I'm guessing is completely trashed. Tried several MP4 repair tools with no luck.  Anybody know of a way to salvage a recording affected by this?


----------



## Harold (Oct 1, 2016)

There is no way to recover damaged mp4 files in the state of yours.
That is the primary reason we do NOT recommend saving directly to mp4.


----------



## Z'ignoratio (Oct 1, 2016)

Harold said:


> There is no way to recover damaged mp4 files in the state of yours.
> That is the primary reason we do NOT recommend saving directly to mp4.



Pardon my ignorance, what is the recommendation?  I'm specifically using OBS to record gameplay for use in a Youtube video.


----------



## Harold (Oct 1, 2016)

Normal recommendation is flv or mkv. You need to use mkv if you're using multi-track audio.

If you're not editing before uploading, you can upload either straight to youtube.


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 1, 2016)

Zyn said:


> The latest cumulative update for Win10 appears to have fixed the problem, as D3D11 is no longer barfing "Failed to create 2D texture" at me and I successfully streamed for 3+ hours last night without a freeze or any other problem.


If KB3194496 (Windows 10 Build 14393.222) fixes this, I would be ecstatic.  I would need to hear of a few more positive reports before making that conclusion.  Thanks for reporting to us!


----------



## Hypenerd (Oct 2, 2016)

Is OBS classic getting this same issue?


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 2, 2016)

Hypenerd said:


> Is OBS classic getting this same issue?


I haven't heard any reports of it, but I don't really track OBS Classic activity, and I haven't gone looking for them.  If you're on a system affected by these issues in OBS Studio, and you're able to test if OBS Classic experiences any similar issues, I'd love to hear the results.  However, something to keep in mind is that OBS Classic and OBS Studio, despite having similar names, are pretty much completely different pieces of software, so I wouldn't necessarily expect them to act the same.


----------



## CrazedLlamaz (Oct 2, 2016)

So I am at the end of my sanity right now. I have tried every solution listed above and I still have OBS fail on me. I stream to Beam. When streaming OBS drops the stream, and OBS appears to be frozen, but audio is still picking up.

I am using the most recent version of OBS Studio and I do have the anniversary update.


----------



## Cryonic (Oct 2, 2016)

Even with the insider build (14936) there are issues and no patches for OBS so far. Thats not the first time when MS changes something in Windows and stuff is not functional for ages. Tested both Classic and Studio.
Studio is freezing, Webcam loading issues, Monitor Capture issue, Preview issues, dropped streams on x264..
Classic freaks out sometimes and does not want to load properly, it crashes with a texture error (GPU driver - meanwhile the game is running fine!) and some other crap.


----------



## Meswannjr (Oct 2, 2016)

RytoEX said:


> If KB3194496 (Windows 10 Build 14393.222) fixes this, I would be ecstatic.  I would need to hear of a few more positive reports before making that conclusion.  Thanks for reporting to us!



That is the version of Win10 I'm running and all D3D11 is doing is giving me the "Failed to create 2D texture"


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 2, 2016)

CrazedLlamaz said:


> So I am at the end of my sanity right now. I have tried every solution listed above and I still have OBS fail on me. I stream to Beam. When streaming OBS drops the stream, and OBS appears to be frozen, but audio is still picking up.
> 
> I am using the most recent version of OBS Studio and I do have the anniversary update.





> 1:56:37 AM.488: device_texture_create (D3D11): Failed to create 2D texture (887A0005)


You are affected by this issue.  Try the workarounds listed in the first post.  Let us know what works and what doesn't.




Meswannjr said:


> That is the version of Win10 I'm running and all D3D11 is doing is giving me the "Failed to create 2D texture"


Indeed.  I've seen several other reports of KB3194496 not changing anything.  Seems it doesn't change anything for this issue.  =/




Cryonic said:


> Even with the insider build (14936) there are issues and *no patches for OBS so far*. Thats not the first time when MS changes something in Windows and stuff is not functional for ages. Tested both Classic and Studio.
> Studio is freezing, Webcam loading issues, Monitor Capture issue, Preview issues, dropped streams on x264..
> Classic freaks out sometimes and does not want to load properly, it crashes with a texture error (GPU driver - meanwhile the game is running fine!) and some other crap.


The bold emphasis is mine.  As I stated in the first post, so far neither myself nor the lead developer (nor any of the community moderators/admins) have concluded that this is something that is caused by OBS or can be fixed by OBS.  I'm not saying it _absolutely definitely cannot_ be fixed by OBS.  I'm just saying that at the present time, no one knows the exact cause.  Without knowing the exact cause, there's little hope that we'll stumble upon some sort of code solution.

The only commonality seems to be that all of the reports featuring this error are running the Windows 10 Anniversary Update, so it stands to reason that Microsoft changed _something_ between Windows 10 Build 10586 and Windows 10 Build 14393.  Whether that change intentionally altered something with the intent that developers would use some new method or that change unintentionally broke something fundamental to graphics rendering (e.g., VRAM management) is difficult to say at this time.

What is needed right now is to have this issue occur and be easily reproducible on a machine that the developer has access to.


----------



## Cryonic (Oct 2, 2016)

Well i hoped that it would be enough to send in logs and information. I know that it is not easy to reproduce, specially on rare systems like mine (my audio interface is really rare and the whole build is kinda unique + i run insider preview with autoupdates active everywhere). 
One single machine would not give enough data and it would take weeks if not months to track down and fix the issue or get MS to fix it. As an insider i know the communication speed and how long it will take until we get a regular fix (i dont think that MS will hotfix that, that is not a major issue after all). 

I have no idea what MS did there, most likely nothing special. It was not in the insider builds before. I sit for over a year on the insider preview in the fast ring and i skipped only 2 builds. Would have noticed it long before the anniversary update rolled out, if there was something similar. Issues came just right now, where i installed the latest 372.90 GPU driver and the latest 14936 Win10 build.


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 2, 2016)

Cryonic said:


> Well i hoped that it would be enough to send in logs and information. I know that it is not easy to reproduce, specially on rare systems like mine (my audio interface is really rare and the whole build is kinda unique + i run insider preview with autoupdates active everywhere).
> One single machine would not give enough data and it would take weeks if not months to track down and fix the issue or get MS to fix it. As an insider i know the communication speed and how long it will take until we get a regular fix (i dont think that MS will hotfix that, that is not a major issue after all).
> 
> I have no idea what MS did there, most likely nothing special. It was not in the insider builds before. I sit for over a year on the insider preview in the fast ring and i skipped only 2 builds. Would have noticed it long before the anniversary update rolled out, if there was something similar. Issues came just right now, where i installed the latest 372.90 GPU driver and the latest 14936 Win10 build.


Microsoft famously broke most webcams on the market when the Anniversary Update was released because their Insider Build reporting didn't pick up the issue.

I've got a spreadsheet full of data on over 50 OBS Studio error logs for this issue.  It occurs with all sorts of systems and setups and timings:  AMD or Intel CPU; AMD, Nvidia, or Intel GPU; x264, NVENC, or Media Foundation encoders; OBS Studio 0.15.2 to 0.16.2; error appears in 22 seconds or in 54 minutes; running as admin or not.  I could still collect more data, but the one consistency so far seems to be Win10AU.  =/

Logs and info are still helpful, in case something really specific stands out in even one of them.  If we're really lucky, it's something that can be solved with an OBS Studio patch, because that will probably arrive sooner than if we have to wait for a Microsoft patch.


----------



## Cryonic (Oct 2, 2016)

Well i get that crap with OBS Classic on Win10 14936 (newer than AU) and 372.90 GPU driver:
Texture Map failed: 0x887a0005 0x887a0006
Video card or driver froze.
It could also occur if you have enabled OpenCL in x264 settings (i did not as far as i know, default x264 settings here, but DOOM might kick in here).
This affects DOOM and OBS Classic.
Since Vulkan is added to other engines right now, we might see more of that in the near future.
With OBS Studio i dont get that texture error, but a truckload of different things that dont even produce errors or have logs so i could link it.

But classic works better with the webcam. I have the usual suspect, the C920, could test an older cheap Creative VF700 720p one - for more information. If the C920 had issues, the forum would be already down, since that webcam is by far the most used for streaming blah.


Edit: never had any issues with the webcam on previous insider builds. Nope. 100% functional in OBS classic, skype and few other instances. Like i said, C920 - that webcam would not slip through if it had huge issues with one of the builds before.


----------



## CrazedLlamaz (Oct 2, 2016)

RytoEX said:


> You are affected by this issue.  Try the workarounds listed in the first post.  Let us know what works and what doesn't.
> 
> That is just the thing. As I stated I have of the workarounds listed above except for reverting back to an older version of windows.


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 2, 2016)

Cryonic said:


> Well i get that crap with OBS Classic on Win10 14936 (newer than AU) and 372.90 GPU driver:
> Texture Map failed: 0x887a0005 0x887a0006
> Video card or driver froze.
> It could also occur if you have enabled OpenCL in x264 settings (i did not as far as i know, default x264 settings here, but DOOM might kick in here).
> ...


I'm not surprised that the 887A0005 error would occur in OBS Classic, but since the issue does not occur on my computer, I cannot personally test it.  I'm relying on reports and information from others, and since I primarily read the OBS Studio Windows Support forum (where I can most effectively troubleshoot other problems), I don't usually see reports from OBS Classic users.  I've asked a few community members to test this and can now confirm it does also occur on OBS Classic.

As far as I know, adding OpenCL to your custom x264 settings has no actual tangible benefit and will only cause issues.

All I know about Vulkan is that Game Capture for Vulkan (and DX12) is not yet supported.  The issue occurs on many games from recent games (ARK, Battlefield 1, Dark Souls 3, Dead By Daylight, Overwatch, etc.) to older games (BioShock, World of Warcraft, Minecraft, etc.).  It can even occur while not running/capturing a game at all.  Given this information, I'm not sure how more widespread adoption of Vulkan will increase the number of occurrences of this issue.

The issue I've addressed in this thread (not the webcam issue) seems to occur most commonly when the graphics card is under heavy load.  If Vulkan creates more load on a graphics card than DX11, then perhaps that could cause it to occur more often, but that's unknown at this time.

Regarding the webcam issue, at the risk of going outside the intended scope of this thead...
That's the thing though.  The C920 was most definitely broken by Win10AU (see this thread and this MSDN thread), even in previous Insider Builds (see this post in the MSDN thread, which shows the issue was reported here).  It has supposedly been partially fixed in a recent Windows Update (KB3176938, noted here by Logitech).  And again, it was _all_ UVC devices, not just the C920.

As a result of the extreme webcam issues with AU, Microsoft may have slowed down the rollout to give them more time to check their telemetry data during their phased rollout (this has been posted by several online tech news outlets).  By the time the rollout expanded, KB3176938 may have arrived, which jives with the fact that most reports I saw arrived in September (after the August 31, 2016 delivery date for KB3176938).  I've done a lot of reading and research on the subject.




CrazedLlamaz said:


> That is just the thing. As I stated I have of the workarounds listed above except for reverting back to an older version of windows.


You tried every single workaround (except trying an earlier version of Windows) and none of them worked?  Your previous log shows that you are still on the latest Windows 10 patch, which means you didn't rollback any Windows Updates, or they immediately reinstalled themselves.  What Nvidia drivers were you using when you first saw this problem, and what drivers did you rollback to?


----------



## Cryonic (Oct 2, 2016)

Yeah i had issues with the webcam in the past, but i was using Classic for the most part of the Win10 usage period and it never crapped out like now. 
So far i can tell: i can stream simple games like LoL without issues, since that loads the GPU up to 50% while streaming and still run at like 150+ FPS average. Vulkan gives me instant 99% GPU usage which is cool for gaming, bad for streaming. This game gave me the error, which made OBS classic crash. 
Studio is just freezing, stopping streaming while showing me normal preview, the preview on monitor capture works with 1-2 FPS, webcam does not work sometimes and many other issues. 

I can definetly confirm that Win10 is doing something strange here. 
What i did to my system so far: reinstalled OBS (both), clean scenes, fresh start - nothing changed.
Wiped off the GPU driver and Expirience with DDU, installed fresh drivers - nothing changed. 
Cleaned the system from junk and made sure nothing that has access to the GPU will somehow kick in - same issue.
Tested multiple heavy games (BF4 64ppl maps, Crysis3, older titles with DSR blah) - all of them show the same behavior with Studio, some crashed Classic once i managed to load the GPU completly by throwing high AA or 4k DSR at it. 

Not a single trick worked. I removed my old win installation before, so no rollback on the preview and no intention on doing that - it mostly does more harm than good anyway. 
I will definetly stay on Win10, since that is a really good OS in general, just some minor issues have to be fixed. I hope MS learns how to work with hardware and software developers, driver teams and other essential stuff so they dont release broken stuff or at least get enough infos out so it can be fixed during previews.
I mean i have nothing against playing betatester with insider builds, but definetly not a stable Win10 release. This is the worst for someone who has to go live and keep the schedule up and running. Specially when new games are on the list and new drivers are not optional, they are must have.


----------



## Steelbeard (Oct 2, 2016)

_I can get OBS to work, but the Sync Offset for Audio is just messed up and never actually delays. I don't really know what would be causing it, but after numerous tests, the culprit seems to be the Anniversary Update.
_
Nevermind, found this thread that indicated that I was incorrect, and even though it wasn't syncing in the preview, it was fully sync'd in the recording and stream. https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/mic-sync-offset-appears-not-to-be-working.20064/


----------



## Jayson's Rage (Oct 5, 2016)

This really sucks to be honest. My cam/game will freeze no matter what type of scene I'm using (game/window/monitor capture), but somehow the audio still transmits. And I can't stop the stream or recording without exiting OBS itself.


----------



## carnobot (Oct 5, 2016)

Was this issue addressed in the recent patch to OBS studio? Just waiting until I can re-enable windows update as a service :P


----------



## Osiris (Oct 5, 2016)

At the moment it doesnt seem to be something obs can fix.


----------



## Jayson's Rage (Oct 5, 2016)

I just tested recording for 2 hours straight (way more than the 5-10 it'd take for my stream to freeze) and no issues. It must have something to do with the x264 encoder as there is no problem with the NVENC H.264 Encoder.


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 5, 2016)

Jayson's Rage said:


> I just tested recording for 2 hours straight (way more than the 5-10 it'd take for my stream to freeze) and no issues. It must have something to do with the x264 encoder as there is no problem with the NVENC H.264 Encoder.


I've reviewed over 50 reports of this issue.  The encoder used varied.  Some used NVENC, some used x264, some used Media Foundation encoders, and some logs didn't even get to an encoder before the issues occurred.  If you were actually getting an 887A0005 error, and you're not experiencing issues with NVENC, count yourself lucky.


----------



## Jayson's Rage (Oct 5, 2016)

RytoEX said:


> I've reviewed over 50 reports of this issue.  The encoder used varied.  Some used NVENC, some used x264, some used Media Foundation encoders, and some logs didn't even get to an encoder before the issues occurred.  If you were actually getting an 887A0005 error, and you're not experiencing issues with NVENC, count yourself lucky.


The weird thing is I never got any errors. The visual portion of my stream would just freeze and I'd have to close the program. It wouldn't let me stop streaming or recording without exiting the program, but I didn't have to force close it.


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 5, 2016)

Jayson's Rage said:


> The weird thing is I never got any errors. The visual portion of my stream would just freeze and I'd have to close the program. It wouldn't let me stop streaming or recording without exiting the program, but I didn't have to force close it.


Do you mean that your log files never showed any errors, or do you mean that you never had any visual GUI alerts mentioning an error?


----------



## Jayson's Rage (Oct 5, 2016)

Never had visual GUI alerts that prompted an error. Looking at the log file, it says something about a memory leak, but it didn't affect my gameplay at all. Just the stream/OBS.
The two log files:
http://pastebin.com/WefjhtsF
http://pastebin.com/wRExf8XU

::EDIT::
I also just finished streaming CS:GO for an hour, and no issues. Is it just the more graphically intense games?


----------



## OG See OH Zee (Oct 5, 2016)

Jayson's Rage said:


> I also just finished streaming CS:GO for an hour, and no issues. Is it just the more graphically intense games?



CSGO doesn't use much memory in the first place.

Also on an extra note that it seems so far no problems after a new update for Windows 10 came out. Done a Black Ops 3 session with textures set to Extra (since this uses a ridiculous amount of VRAM) and so far no freezing on OBS Studio.


----------



## Jayson's Rage (Oct 5, 2016)

^ That's what I'm saying. My issues before were when I was streaming Forza Horizon 3


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 5, 2016)

Jayson's Rage said:


> Never had visual GUI alerts that prompted an error. Looking at the log file, it says something about a memory leak, but it didn't affect my gameplay at all. Just the stream/OBS.
> The two log files:
> http://pastebin.com/WefjhtsF
> http://pastebin.com/wRExf8XU
> ...


Just as a heads up, there are no visual GUI alerts for the error I've described in this thread.  Your logs do not show the error that this thread is about.  I would just count yourself lucky.



Jayson's Rage said:


> ^ That's what I'm saying. My issues before were when I was stream Forza Horizon 3


Forza Horizon 3 has been known to trigger this bug.  But again, older games like BioShock, WoW, and Minecraft can also trigger this bug.




Unknown Richard said:


> CSGO doesn't use much memory in the first place.
> 
> Also on an extra note that it seems so far no problems after a new update for Windows 10 came out. Done a Black Ops 3 session with textures set to Extra (since this uses a ridiculous amount of VRAM) and so far no freezing on OBS Studio.


Unfortunately, I've seen other people with the latest Windows 10 update (KB3194496, Build 14393.222) still reporting issues.


----------



## Cryonic (Oct 5, 2016)

Well, i reinstalled my Win10, got some crappy errors (could not install the latest update, the mentioned build .222) and freezes. By forcing the update via USB stick and what we used to call "repair install" before, i managed to update the regular Win10 to the latest build.
I didnt test it a lot, but at least the webcam was instantly loaded without any dancing and calling to the hardware gods. 
But still, so many issues. When i drop my BIOS to default settings, Win10 refuses to load and hangs in auto repair. Like WTF. 
But once we get a stable copy of Win10 installed, we want everything to run buttersmooth, so i hope software developers jump on the bug train and help with fixing it.


P.S. i never had so many issues with Win10, even the fast ring preview builds were more stable, with only minor bugs  - nothing that severe that requires heavy registry hacks or forcing updates via install media...


----------



## Ryan1derlin (Oct 6, 2016)

https://gist.github.com/68f93047aff0d2cbd28de9e1689cf58a   is there nothing that I can do... I literally havent been able to stream for weeks


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 6, 2016)

Ryan1derlin said:


> https://gist.github.com/68f93047aff0d2cbd28de9e1689cf58a   is there nothing that I can do... I literally havent been able to stream for weeks


As I previously replied in the thread you posted, there are several possible workarounds listed in the first post of this thread, so there are things you can try.  I can't guarantee that any of them will work though, as I've heard varying results from different people.  If you do try them, please let us know what worked and what didn't.


----------



## Ryan1derlin (Oct 7, 2016)

none of them worked


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 7, 2016)

Ryan1derlin said:


> none of them worked


The log you posted indicates that you still had recent Windows Updates and the Anniversary Update installed.


----------



## Cryonic (Oct 9, 2016)

RytoEX said:


> The log you posted indicates that you still had recent Windows Updates and the Anniversary Update installed.



Rolling back is not safe (could break windows or some functions) and we want to use the update anyway. Remeber, Win10 forces you to update sooner or later, you cant push out updates for a long time. And as the time moves on, more and more people will grab the Anniversary Update and install it. We need a solution for it. I dont think that Microsoft will fix it in a short time.


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 9, 2016)

Cryonic said:


> Rolling back is not safe (could break windows or some functions) and we want to use the update anyway. Remeber, Win10 forces you to update sooner or later, you cant push out updates for a long time. And as the time moves on, more and more people will grab the Anniversary Update and install it. We need a solution for it. I dont think that Microsoft will fix it in a short time.


I am well aware of all of that.  I wrote the PSA, and I've warned of the dangers of rolling back updates in it and in other threads.  However, rolling back updates _is_ listed as a possible workaround (not just by me, but by some very large companies) and the user stated that they had tried all workarounds.  The log file clearly shows that they were still on the latest version of Windows, which was my point.

I am also well aware that a real permanent solution would be nice.  The OBS Studio developer and community _are_ actively investigating the issue, but nothing has yet come from that research that would immediately solve this problem.

The Anniversary Update is currently not being rolled out as aggressively as it first was.  If it can be avoided, Version 1511 (last year's major update) is still receiving cumulative patches.


----------



## Cryonic (Oct 9, 2016)

No progress on the investigation? 
I'm not that deep into software development and coding, but i understand how crazy that new OS is and every small change can break multiple related things completly. 

And no, the update is still out there and suggested for anyone who is not up to date. Just reinstalled my Win10 on PC couple of days ago - and got the AU with the install media *facepalm*
At the same time my laptop got it rolling in, the latest update. 

Blocking updates in Win10 is not easy, there are some strange tools and there are some registry hacks - normal people usually dont do that unless there is no way around. 
Could we at least see a warning on the main page etc.? Like "dont install updates blahblah, they might cause some issues"?
My audio&DJ software sometimes has similar problems (related to updates) and i get an e-mail withhin a short time from the developer, explaining that update XYZ is not safe, please avoid it or make a backup before installing it.


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 9, 2016)

Minimal progress on the investigation.  It definitely seems VRAM related (as has been pointed out by some users), but the exact cause is still unknown.  Keep in mind that work on that investigation happens in parallel to working on other issues.

As for putting a warning on the main page, that's up to the actual staff and not to me.


----------



## Cryonic (Oct 9, 2016)

Well AMD and Nvidia didnt change anything related to VRAM so far i know in the latest patches. Windows should not mess around with it. Sure there is some stuff loaded into VRAM for Windows bling bling effects, but i didnt notice anything new there either. Strange crap is going on.


----------



## gnazghoul (Oct 10, 2016)

I just want to let everyone know that I fixed my freezing issue by uninstalling update KB3194496 and preventing Windows 10 from auto updating. You can check out the thread I made here.

https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/i-got-obs-to-stop-freezing-by-uninstalling-kb3194496.55641/

I hope it helps others. Thanks to everyone here on the OBS forums for all your help. I can finally get back to streaming using OBS.


----------



## Osiris (Oct 10, 2016)

Cryonic said:


> Well AMD and Nvidia didnt change anything related to VRAM so far i know in the latest patches. Windows should not mess around with it. Sure there is some stuff loaded into VRAM for Windows bling bling effects, but i didnt notice anything new there either. Strange crap is going on.



It's definitely related though, when I fire up GTAV and set it so that it uses more then my GPU's VRAM (2GB) i can capture and record it for about 10-20 seconds and then obs freezes with the familiar errors in the log.


----------



## Vaughn Whiskey (Oct 10, 2016)

I actually appreciate this thread you made!
Thanks


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 10, 2016)

For anyone following this thread, I've made some updates to the initial post.



RytoEX said:


> 2016-10-10:  Added a workaround (#3, OpenGL).  Reordered workarounds.  Clarified workaround options.  Clarified that the developer is investigating the issue.  Changed formatting.



The reason I had to reorder the workarounds is because I have tried to order them by severity or difficulty (or scariness, if you prefer).  Basically, #3, #4, #5, and #6 became #4, #5, #6, and #7.  The new workaround added is now #3, which is to switch the renderer in OBS Studio to OpenGL.  However, it's worth keeping in mind that the OpenGL renderer does not tend to perform well on Windows (it's really meant for the Mac/Linux builds).


----------



## Cryonic (Oct 10, 2016)

Osiris said:


> It's definitely related though, when I fire up GTAV and set it so that it uses more then my GPU's VRAM (2GB) i can capture and record it for about 10-20 seconds and then obs freezes with the familiar errors in the log.



Well it is strange since Xsplit has no similar issues (it has different issues just by design - not bad, but you have to adjust if you got used to OBS). I tested high GPU usage and high VRAM usage on my GTX 970 and didnt notice anything wrong with Xsplit, besides the preview acting weird once i slam my GPU to the wall with high settings and uncapped FPS. 
I did not manage to produce a crash or a freeze similar to what OBS is doing here.

Other tools also work really stable, it is just OBS pooping all over the place. Any ideas?


----------



## Osiris (Oct 10, 2016)

Afaik xsplit doesn't use the gpu for compositing.


----------



## Cryonic (Oct 10, 2016)

Osiris said:


> Afaik xsplit doesn't use the gpu for compositing.



Yep i know. Thats also why Xsplit creates more CPU load with same settings. 
So where is the workaround on OBS to get around that problem quicky, lets say advanced or developer mode for people who are affected and dont want to roll back?

As an owner of a powerful CPU i would trade GPU usage for CPU usage all day every day. And if that also helps with multiple issues? Hell yeah. Just give us that option please.


----------



## Osiris (Oct 10, 2016)

I don't know of any workaround, other then rolling back updates.


----------



## XeiZ (Oct 10, 2016)

"just rewrite the program again!"


----------



## Cryonic (Oct 10, 2016)

Well, rewriting OBS Classic managed to get us some huge problems with OBS Studio so far. 
Many people who can work live cant accept unstable software, just like they cant accept unstable connections, power outages etc. Some of us earn our living with the software and it must be 100% stable. The price doesnt really matter at that point, service does. Everyone who used some kind of tools would agree - a good tool will make the life easy, a bad tool will make it a nightmare.


----------



## Harold (Oct 10, 2016)

The problems with the win 10 AU happen to classic users too, and most of those so-called "huge problems" have already been fixed.


----------



## Cryonic (Oct 10, 2016)

Harold said:


> The problems with the win 10 AU happen to classic users too, and most of those so-called "huge problems" have already been fixed.



As someone who has used OBS for latest games with latest updates and drivers, i managed to run into most issues posted here in the last year. Yeah i know, never change a running system blah - forget it, we are "forced" to use latest drivers, Win10 forces updates on you (so it is easier to install them rightaway when they pop up) and the fix was always really late. 
I just look at OBS just like i look at any other tool out there. It has to be 100% stable to be worth it for professional or semi-professional use. Thats not my music player software, if that goes bad - i just switch without losing much time, money or viewers/listeners. But as a DJs who did that for a while and expirienced software and hardware failure live - not funny, not at all. This is how you lose people, when stuff just creates problems. 

I know for a streamer there is no such thing as 100% stability, there is so much that can go wrong and a backup is usually expensive as hell or not possible due to regional limitations blah. So removing 1 thing on that list "stuff that breaks!" will be so amazing...


----------



## Veetus (Oct 11, 2016)

I do not have any of the issues mentioned by OP with freezing, instability, etc. but I have noticed now twice since upgrading to the AU that I have randomly opened OBS Studio to see my scenes get completely erased.  If this only happened once I would think it was not a big deal, but has happened twice.  First time it happened, I restored Windows.

I wonder if I am the only one having this issue?


----------



## ffansszi (Oct 11, 2016)

Anyone has problem with windows 10? the program crashed several times at running.


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 11, 2016)

ffansszi said:


> Anyone has problem with windows 10? the program crashed several times at running.


If OBS Studio is actually crashing, then you should start a new thread and include your regular logs and your crash logs ("%AppData%\obs-studio\crashes").


----------



## Cryonic (Oct 11, 2016)

Any tests on  (KB3194798)? Got it right now, not finished updating (restart required), so i can test it today.


----------



## XeroxCopycat (Oct 11, 2016)

Downloading now myself.


----------



## SkySlammin (Oct 11, 2016)

i'll do a test myself in just a moment to see if it fixes anything..


----------



## SkySlammin (Oct 11, 2016)

Okay, so it didn't fix jack shit.

https://gist.github.com/29a35d8f7c72ea8b83648ad4fa7c472a

Really gonna go use and buy xSplit tomorrow.. Fuck me, i don't see a choice. Hopefully OBS adds future support of CPU compositing instead of using the GPU. Because it clearly has to do with how Microsoft's new s@$! code handles GPU's since i read allot of the same stuff in the last 4 hours on Nvidia's forums causing other problems.


----------



## Cryonic (Oct 11, 2016)

Yep, If you wanna stream and dont feel like changing your whole OS and messing with the autoupdates on Win10 (if you stick to Win10), Xsplit is a viable option. Get a 3 month code or so, i got 12 months. For me it is not just MS, it is everyone who provides a solid ground for streaming > hardware, software, OS, drivers, tools whatever. Cant fix crap? Get ready to be replaced. 
And i love Win10 so far, i love what MS has done with that OS, it feels good, is fast, stable and just plain nice to use. So adapt or go under. If MS changes something (and they do it all the time), i expect quick updates from anyone who has software running on that OS and getting problems.
I dont care what went wrong and who did, i expect working products on the market.


----------



## gnazghoul (Oct 11, 2016)

Tried out the new update. It causes OBS to freeze again. Going to uninstall it.


----------



## Nermor (Oct 11, 2016)

im going to install win7 =(


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 12, 2016)

Cryonic said:


> And i love Win10 so far, i love what MS has done with that OS, it feels good, is fast, stable and just plain nice to use.


It may be those things for you, and I'm happy that you're having a good experience on Windows 10.  I also enjoy many aspects of Windows 10, but I know many people who do not, and I know of plenty of stability issues caused by Windows 10 (updates causing PCs to hang on boot, for one).  Windows 10 is largely stable for many people, but it is not stable for everyone.




Cryonic said:


> If MS changes something (and they do it all the time), i expect quick updates from anyone who has software running on that OS and getting problems.
> I dont care what went wrong and who did, i expect working products on the market.



That's the thing though.  This issue has not occurred on a development machine, and even when it has occurred on the machines of community members who give their time to help debug with the developer, it still proves difficult to track down and isolate.  It's not quite as simple as "This just broke, so let's just fix it."  Excluding metadata, binary files (images), config files, translation data, and other non-core-functionality files, there's something close to 200,000 lines of code for OBS Studio.  It's being investigated, but the investigation has yet to turn up anything like a smoking gun or an obvious fix.

You may not care how difficult it is or isn't to fix, and you may just want a fix.  I understand that, and I wish the issue were easy to understand and fix.  However, the alternatives to this PSA are lots of fragmented micro-communications across the community, or radio silence.  Providing what information is available and trying to provide workarounds is, in my opinion, better than those alternatives.


----------



## Cryonic (Oct 12, 2016)

Well, the first and biggest source of information would be MS itself. They roll patches out and they provide information what they have done with it.
Just like Nvidia - they dont offer every information, some stuff is internal - but they have teams that help with fixing stuff. As a developer you can count on them and be sure that you get the information pretty fast. If not 100% accurate, it will still be enough to get around it blah. 
This is what bothers me - where is the internal communication between developers in that case. 
I understand that it might be under NDA, but something like "we are working with Microsoft on a fix" would be better than radio silence. Workarounds are usually not 100% accurate and might break other things. Sure, an option - but not a solution for the problem. 

Like i said, my audio gear was never changed and it was stable. But game streamer cant afford the luxury of having their system not updating or changing over months or years. Game patches, drivers, OS and streaming platforms are constantly updating and the development has to be right on the spot to keep the stability somewhat close to 99%. 100% is simply not possible. 
For me this is not a money issue, i can pay for software - but only when it is good, really good. When it is worth it (too many early access games :-D). While i can accept issues with alpha/beta/early access games, i cant accept issues with everything else i use.


----------



## Jim (Oct 12, 2016)

I upgraded to the AU to test this out, and I've been investigating this -- again this issue is definitely not obs' fault at this point, especially after seeing it first hand.  I believe it's some sort of driver or internal windows race condition when multiple 3D programs are active at once and when VRAM is near exhaustion, which is why it probably has taken so long for them to do anything about it.  It happens only under specific conditions.

The conditions to make it occur *seem* to be that multiple 3D applications (particularly OBS and D3D11+ games) need to be active while VRAM is near exhaustion, then some sort of race condition is happening when the card has to fallback and use system RAM for video resources.  OBS can typically use up to 200-300 megs of VRAM so it's understandable that it happens on occasion.  Especially seems to happen with OBS and Direct3D 11+ games, games that are prone to eat up all the VRAM when used in conjunction with OBS.  Something in that process there can trigger some sort of race condition to occur in the driver or internally in windows, and the driver just freezes up and has to be terminated, causing obs and all other 3D programs to stop rendering or outright crash (with D3D11 returning a device hang error).  Another reason I suspect a race condition is because it doesn't seem to really happen when the game or obs is running by themselves, though I can only speculate unfortunately.  I can't say for 100% sure what's going on because it happens in driver modules, but that's my best educated guess.

Predominantly seems to happen with nvidia cards with 4 or less gigabytes of VRAM, though we've had some reports of AMD cards having total driver restarts as well, but they've been much less frequent than nvidia, so I don't know if AMD issues are unrelated or not.  Almost never happens on the more recent series of cards with 8+ gigs of VRAM.

Reproducing tends to be sporadic, but some users have noted that it happens all the time with specific games for them.  For one person, they used OBS studio with a geforce 980 and capture forza (via display capture), and for that particular individual the issue seems to happen every time.

I'm sure they're aware that something strange is going on.  If it's a race condition that only happens under very specific circumstances, then it's far harder to catch, debug, and track down, so it would explain why the issue has gone unsolved for longer than expected by microsoft or nvidia.  Most of the time users are not running multiple 3D rendering applications at once either.  Streaming is sort of a special case.

So that's my preliminary investigation and thoughts on the matter.

At this point I just need to get in contact with driver engineers at nvidia, or engineers at microsoft somehow.  I pray to god I can actually get in contact with someone.

Again, this is not a bug with OBS.  It's mostly just an unusual circumstance that they haven't caught in testing yet.


----------



## Cryonic (Oct 12, 2016)

There is no internal workaround for OBS Studio, so users could avoid using the VRAM at all? Some games just dont give a crap about VRAM and pump it full (no reason not to, it is usually quick enough). I have some games that could help with testing, specially shadow of mordor will fill up as much VRAM as you can throw at it.

This is also why i didnt get that problem rightaway - i was streaming LoL with like 0,8GB total VRAM usage. 

Like i said, i can help with testing that and providing videofiles, logs and everything else needed - but if that cant be fixed withhin the software in a reasonable timespan, there is no reason to go all in. 

Dont you get any information from MS? They test a lot of stuff, but the normal updates are slightly different to insider updates and it is hard to track down issues there - as an insider i managed to find some strange issues that never went public. So you should get detailed info on what MS does there with public updates, because even expirienced insider cant help you here anymore. Same goes for any developer out there, starting with AMD and Nvidia - they should have the information before the patch goes live.


----------



## Jim (Oct 12, 2016)

If the user uses all their VRAM or something I can't work around it.  There's nothing I can do at that point outside of contacting someone.  I'm not even entirely sure that's the problem, that's just my best educated guess based upon the limited amount of data and testing I have at the moment.

I don't even know anyone at microsoft.  I don't have super awesome contacts there, I wish I did.  They're a big company, and this is a niche genre of programs that probably don't always go through QA.  There are way too many programs out there in the world for microsoft to test every single one.  I can probably get in contact with microsoft, but it's a process.  Again there are too many programs and programmers out there to be able to just easily get in contact with an engineer every time they think they have an issue.  So basically I have to go through whatever official channels there are, or maybe hopefully talk to someone who may have a connection (which I think I may be able to), and then pray that I can get the issue through to them to help solve it sooner.  Same applies for nvidia.  I'm probably going to try nvidia first because their driver is freezing, and I actually might know someone at nvidia.  It's just a process that people have to deal with though.

That being said it's not like any of these companies are going to just let a race condition slide.  Race conditions and situations like these are always taken pretty seriously and have very high priority, but the nature of race conditions is that they can happen spontaneously rather than consistently, so it's very easy for a race condition (especially with such unusual conditions) to slide past QA.

There is nothing you can do to help except provide logs where it happens.  In terms of workarounds or code on my end, there isn't much I can do either.  The program isn't doing anything wrong either, it's just an unlucky sequence of events and I need to get in contact with the appropriate people.

I know about the issue, and I'm trying to notify the appropriate parties about the issue to help get it fixed; there's nothing more I can really say on the matter.  If you have an important stream, uninstall the AU until it's fixed; the AU has specifically been delayed on many computers just because it seems microsoft is not comfortable with making everyone upgrade to it yet.  It's basically a new version of windows internally.  But rest assured it will eventually be fixed.  It's an issue they will almost assuredly take seriously if they don't already know about it.  This device hang issue isn't happening just with streaming programs from what I've heard either.

I would be happy if we left the conversation at this rather than continue to speculate about what more I could do or what more users could do, okay Cryonic?  If needed, just uninstall the AU while waiting for it to be fixed.  It will eventually be fixed.  I am not about to let this issue continue to users, the program is pretty much my job at this point so I have to get the issue solved somehow or another.


----------



## Cryonic (Oct 12, 2016)

I found my workaround in a different product.
This is why i was asking for an internal workaround, since Xsplit works here, at least i didnt manage to crash it or freeze it in the 20 hours i tested it now after i found the issue.
Would love to help, since i'm not alone with that issue - but i dont think that there is much help. Didnt expect that issue to be that strange, usually stuff is easier to replicate. 

If there is nothing that can be done without external help from bigger players, i would love to see some warnings for people. 
As an example: Native Instruments sends out warnings per e-mail if an update is not compatible or not stable when combined with their products. Something like that might help. Sure, Win10 cant be configured to ignore updates without heavy modding, but that would help.


----------



## MattyRasker (Oct 12, 2016)

If it helps anyone at all, I changed my encoder from x264 to NVENC and the problems I was experiencing (https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/stream-stops-working-on-some-high-motion-games.55734/) haven't happened again... _yet_.

If it is video related, might it have something to do with multi monitor setups on particular video drivers?


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 12, 2016)

MattyRasker said:


> If it helps anyone at all, I changed my encoder from x264 to NVENC and the problems I was experiencing (https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/stream-stops-working-on-some-high-motion-games.55734/) haven't happened again... _yet_.
> 
> If it is video related, might it have something to do with multi monitor setups on particular video drivers?


I've observed the issue reported by people with setups that only use a single monitor.  I've also observed the issue reported from systems with Nvidia, AMD, or Intel graphics adapters.  I've also observed the issue with people using x264, NVENC (Media Foundation or not), VCE (Media Foundation), and sometimes before an encoder even comes into play.

If switching to NVENC has managed to remove your issue, I'd just count yourself lucky.


----------



## Nermor (Oct 12, 2016)

MattyRasker said:


> If it helps anyone at all, I changed my encoder from x264 to NVENC and the problems I was experiencing (https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/stream-stops-working-on-some-high-motion-games.55734/) haven't happened again... _yet_.
> 
> If it is video related, might it have something to do with multi monitor setups on particular video drivers?


Im using NVENC and OBS freeze like always 
On OBS Classic i got all time after 20 min streaming ERROR like (texture map failed)


----------



## Clay G Clement (Oct 12, 2016)

If I ever end up with a crash I will submit something. Currently though OBS is working without any issues. Hope this ends up being an easy fix in the end. Anniversary update messed with a lot of things... I end up having to restart my computer due to some odd issue where my graphics core only runs around 50%. Not even a fresh install fixed this issue in the end... It feels more like Microsoft needs to fix their problems...


----------



## AlexTemina (Oct 12, 2016)

Switching to OpenGL Render worked for me.


----------



## Darkmage4 (Oct 13, 2016)

Jim said:


> If the user uses all their VRAM or something I can't work around it.  There's nothing I can do at that point outside of contacting someone.  I'm not even entirely sure that's the problem, that's just my best educated guess based upon the limited amount of data and testing I have at the moment.
> 
> I don't even know anyone at microsoft.  I don't have super awesome contacts there, I wish I did.  They're a big company, and this is a niche genre of programs that probably don't always go through QA.  There are way too many programs out there in the world for microsoft to test every single one.  I can probably get in contact with microsoft, but it's a process.  Again there are too many programs and programmers out there to be able to just easily get in contact with an engineer every time they think they have an issue.  So basically I have to go through whatever official channels there are, or maybe hopefully talk to someone who may have a connection (which I think I may be able to), and then pray that I can get the issue through to them to help solve it sooner.  Same applies for nvidia.  I'm probably going to try nvidia first because their driver is freezing, and I actually might know someone at nvidia.  It's just a process that people have to deal with though.
> 
> ...



It actually does it even when not using the entire VRAM, I was playing Minecraft/streaming it a few times awhile ago. Minecraft doesn't take up much especially on a powerful system. I have 2GB of VRAM, 16GB of RAM.

Now I do have issues when streaming Overwatch, CSGO, Rocket League. and H1Z1 King of the Kill, those are a little more intensive, and it shuts down. However, I discovered and I think it's been covered. I did a whole night of streaming Rocket League and CSGO but I used the monitor display instead of game display and it worked just fine. I am on 

version: 1607
build: 14393.321

and I just got this last night: Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1607 for x64-based Systems (KB3194798) But I have not tested it out yet. I stream within the hour, so I can report my findings here after that. But I am using NVENC as the encoder, with display capture instead of game capture. I've been using OBS, and would rather stick to OBS as it has the setup I like, with chroma key integration, and browser source for twitch chat and alerts.


----------



## Jim (Oct 13, 2016)

Switching to OBS' OpenGL renderer may fix the problem but it will greatly reduce capture performance in terms of capturing games because all the major capture optimizations are done via Direct3D.  You can do it if you want to, but I generally wouldn't recommend it.  Make sure to switch back as soon as this issue is fixed by microsoft/nvidia if you really want to.

Darkmage4 - Pretty sure KB3194798 doesn't have anything useful for our specific issue with it.

Do you have the issue more often with your video adapter only having 2gigs of VRAM?  Keep in mind that even though you may not be using 100% of your VRAM, it doesn't mean it's always using VRAM, especially on a card like yours.  VRAM is likely pooled so some textures can't always be allocated on VRAM if there isn't an adequate consecutive chunk of free space to accommodate its total size.

I don't think it generally happens with OpenGL games, primarily seems to be D3D11+ games and on nvidia cards mostly, though I could be wrong.

To you and anyone having the issue: make sure to also provide a log file of where it occurred.  Get that log for me if possible.


----------



## 333VFG Fenrir (Oct 13, 2016)

Jim,

I hope this log will help. It is the last time I ran OBS Studio, which resulted in a crash. Please note that my core speed is erroneous on the log, as the CPU is overclocked, it's really around 3.8GHz. I tried following the directions posted on the "how to post a log" but when I click "upload last log" it does nothing, and I don't have a GitHub account anyway. Again, I hope my log can aid you in finding a solution.


----------



## burny209 (Oct 13, 2016)

@Jim

"Almost never happens on the more recent series of cards with 8+ gigs of VRAM."

"Reproducing tends to be sporadic, but some users have noted that it happens all the time with specific games for them. For one person, they used OBS studio with a geforce 980 and capture forza (via display capture), and for that particular individual the issue seems to happen every time."

It does happen with GPUs with 8GB+, i am running a 1070 and have run into this problem when streaming forza too. It was a game of chance, sometimes the stream dies after a minute, sometimes after an hour.

I will attach my logs.
It didnt let me attach more than two logs so i added another one with spoiler.

https://www.computerbase.de/forum/misc.php?do=bbcode#spoiler


Spoiler



00:04:22.934: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4690K CPU @ 3.50GHz
00:04:22.934: CPU Speed: 3498MHz
00:04:22.934: Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 4
00:04:22.934: Physical Memory: 16260MB Total, 7495MB Free
00:04:22.934: Windows Version: 10.0 Build 14393 (revision: 187; 64-bit)
00:04:22.934: Running as administrator: true
00:04:22.934: Aero is Enabled (Aero is always on for windows 8 and above)
00:04:22.943: OBS 0.16.2 (64bit, windows)
00:04:22.943: ---------------------------------
00:04:22.943: ---------------------------------
00:04:22.943: audio settings reset:
00:04:22.943:     samples per sec: 44100
00:04:22.943:     speakers:        2
00:04:22.945: ---------------------------------
00:04:22.945: Initializing D3D11..
00:04:22.945: Available Video Adapters:
00:04:22.946:     Adapter 1: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070
00:04:22.946:      Dedicated VRAM: 4246405120
00:04:22.946:      Shared VRAM:    4230449152
00:04:22.946:      output 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}, attached=true
00:04:22.946:      output 2: pos={-1920, 2}, size={1920, 1080}, attached=true
00:04:22.946:     Adapter 2: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600
00:04:22.946:      Dedicated VRAM: 117964800
00:04:22.946:      Shared VRAM:    2147483648
00:04:22.948: Loading up D3D11 on adapter NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 (0)
00:04:22.965: D3D11 loaded sucessfully, feature level used: 45056
00:04:23.412: ---------------------------------
00:04:23.412: video settings reset:
00:04:23.412:     base resolution:   1920x1080
00:04:23.412:     output resolution: 1280x720
00:04:23.412:     downscale filter:  Bilinear
00:04:23.412:     fps:               60/1
00:04:23.412:     format:            NV12
00:04:23.413: ---------------------------------
00:04:23.415: [CoreAudio encoder]: CoreAudio AAC encoder not installed on the system or couldn't be loaded
00:04:23.417: [AMF Encoder] Version 1.3.1.0-1.3.0.5
00:04:23.417: [AMF Encoder] <Plugin::AMD::AMF::AMF> Initializing...
00:04:23.417: [AMF Encoder] <Plugin::AMD::AMF::AMF> Loading of 'amfrt64.dll' failed with error code 126.
00:04:23.424: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libcef.dll' not found, loading of module failed
00:04:23.425: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libEGL.dll' not found, loading of module failed
00:04:23.425: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libGLESv2.dll' not found, loading of module failed
00:04:23.426: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'obs-browser.dll'
00:04:23.426: [browser_source: 'Version: 1.25.0']
00:04:23.427: NVENC supported
00:04:23.441: VLC found, VLC video source enabled
00:04:23.668: No blackmagic support
00:04:23.822: ---------------------------------
00:04:23.823:   Loaded Modules:
00:04:23.823:     win-wasapi.dll
00:04:23.823:     win-mf.dll
00:04:23.823:     win-dshow.dll
00:04:23.823:     win-decklink.dll
00:04:23.823:     win-capture.dll
00:04:23.823:     vlc-video.dll
00:04:23.823:     text-freetype2.dll
00:04:23.823:     rtmp-services.dll
00:04:23.823:     obs-x264.dll
00:04:23.823:     obs-transitions.dll
00:04:23.823:     obs-text.dll
00:04:23.823:     obs-qsv11.dll
00:04:23.823:     obs-outputs.dll
00:04:23.823:     obs-filters.dll
00:04:23.823:     obs-ffmpeg.dll
00:04:23.823:     obs-browser.dll
00:04:23.823:     image-source.dll
00:04:23.823:     frontend-tools.dll
00:04:23.823:     enc-amf.dll
00:04:23.823:     coreaudio-encoder.dll
00:04:23.823: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
00:04:23.824: All scene data cleared
00:04:23.824: ------------------------------------------------
00:04:23.843: WASAPI: Device 'Lautsprecher (Realtek High Definition Audio)' initialized
00:04:23.847: WASAPI: Device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' initialized
00:04:23.857: [Media Source 'pingu']: settings:
00:04:23.857:     input:                   F:/stream/pingu.gif
00:04:23.857:     input_format:            (null)
00:04:23.857:     is_looping:              yes
00:04:23.857:     is_forcing_scale:        yes
00:04:23.857:     is_hw_decoding:          yes
00:04:23.857:     is_clear_on_media_end:   yes
00:04:23.857:     restart_on_activate:     yes
00:04:23.858: [Media Source 'omfg']: settings:
00:04:23.858:     input:                   F:/stream/omfgdogs.gif
00:04:23.858:     input_format:            (null)
00:04:23.858:     is_looping:              yes
00:04:23.858:     is_forcing_scale:        yes
00:04:23.858:     is_hw_decoding:          yes
00:04:23.858:     is_clear_on_media_end:   yes
00:04:23.858:     restart_on_activate:     yes
00:04:23.874: Switched to scene 'Monitor'
00:04:23.875: ------------------------------------------------
00:04:23.875: Loaded scenes:
00:04:23.875: - scene 'brb':
00:04:23.875:     - source: 'Bild' (image_source)
00:04:23.875:     - source: 'omfg' (ffmpeg_source)
00:04:23.875:     - source: 'pingu' (ffmpeg_source)
00:04:23.875:     - source: 'pingu' (ffmpeg_source)
00:04:23.875:     - source: 'overlay' (browser_source)
00:04:23.875:     - source: 'BrowserSource' (browser_source)
00:04:23.875: - scene 'Monitor':
00:04:23.876:     - source: 'Bildschirmaufnahme' (monitor_capture)
00:04:23.876:     - source: 'BrowserSource' (browser_source)
00:04:23.876:     - source: 'overlay' (browser_source)
00:04:23.876: - scene 'game':
00:04:23.876:     - source: 'overlay' (browser_source)
00:04:23.876:     - source: 'BrowserSource' (browser_source)
00:04:23.876: ------------------------------------------------
00:04:23.880: adding 23 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 23 milliseconds
00:04:23.902: adding 23 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 46 milliseconds
00:04:30.550: ---------------------------------
00:04:30.551: [NVENC encoder: 'simple_h264_stream'] settings:
00:04:30.551:     rate_control: CBR
00:04:30.551:     bitrate:      3000
00:04:30.551:     cqp:          0
00:04:30.551:     keyint:       120
00:04:30.551:     preset:       default
00:04:30.551:     profile:      main
00:04:30.551:     level:        auto
00:04:30.551:     width:        1280
00:04:30.551:     height:       720
00:04:30.551:     2-pass:       true
00:04:30.551:     GPU:          0
00:04:30.551:
00:04:31.030: [Media Foundation AAC: 'simple_aac']: encoder created
00:04:31.030:     bitrate: 160
00:04:31.030:     channels: 2
00:04:31.030:     sample rate: 44100
00:04:31.030:     bits-per-sample: 16
00:04:31.030:
00:04:31.031: [rtmp stream: 'simple_stream'] Connecting to RTMP URL rtmp://live-ams.twitch.tv/app...
00:04:31.058: [rtmp stream: 'simple_stream'] Interface: Intel(R) Ethernet Connection (2) I218-V (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
00:04:32.698: [rtmp stream: 'simple_stream'] Connection to rtmp://live-ams.twitch.tv/app successful
00:04:32.701: ==== Streaming Start ===============================================
00:05:21.066: device_texture_create (D3D11): Failed to create 2D texture (887A0005)
00:05:21.165: device_texture_create (D3D11): Failed to create 2D texture (887A0005)
00:05:21.253: device_texture_create (D3D11): Failed to create 2D texture (887A0005)
00:05:21.280: device_texture_create (D3D11): Failed to create 2D texture (887A0005)
00:05:31.064: device_texture_create (D3D11): Failed to create 2D texture (887A0005)
00:05:31.330: device_texture_create (D3D11): Failed to create 2D texture (887A0005)
00:05:31.381: device_texture_create (D3D11): Failed to create 2D texture (887A0005)
00:05:33.580: device_texture_create (D3D11): Failed to create 2D texture (887A0005)
00:05:33.597: device_texture_create (D3D11): Failed to create 2D texture (887A0005)
00:05:35.344: ==== Shutting down ==================================================
00:05:35.345: Switched to scene '(null)'
00:05:35.346: WASAPI: Device 'Lautsprecher (Realtek High Definition Audio)' Terminated
00:05:35.356: WASAPI: Device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' Terminated
00:05:35.358: All scene data cleared
00:05:35.358: ------------------------------------------------
00:05:35.362: [rtmp stream: 'simple_stream'] User stopped the stream
00:05:35.362: Output 'simple_stream': stopping
00:05:35.362: Output 'simple_stream': Total encoded frames: 2434
00:05:35.362: Output 'simple_stream': Total drawn frames: 3860
00:05:35.362: Output 'simple_stream': Number of lagged frames due to rendering lag/stalls: 2 (0.1%)
00:05:35.526: Freeing OBS context data
00:05:35.617: == Profiler Results =============================
00:05:35.617: run_program_init: 991.998 ms
00:05:35.617:  ┣OBSApp::AppInit: 2.975 ms
00:05:35.617:  ┃ ┗OBSApp::InitLocale: 2.087 ms
00:05:35.617:  ┗OBSApp::OBSInit: 982.852 ms
00:05:35.617:    ┣obs_startup: 1.472 ms
00:05:35.617:    ┗OBSBasic::OBSInit: 962.732 ms
00:05:35.617:      ┣OBSBasic::InitBasicConfig: 0.367 ms
00:05:35.617:      ┣OBSBasic::ResetAudio: 0.258 ms
00:05:35.617:      ┣OBSBasic::ResetVideo: 469.978 ms
00:05:35.617:      ┣OBSBasic::InitOBSCallbacks: 0.009 ms
00:05:35.617:      ┣OBSBasic::InitHotkeys: 0.04 ms
00:05:35.617:      ┣obs_load_all_modules: 408.613 ms
00:05:35.617:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(coreaudio-encoder.dll): 0.485 ms
00:05:35.617:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(enc-amf.dll): 0.366 ms
00:05:35.617:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(frontend-tools.dll): 0.041 ms
00:05:35.617:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(image-source.dll): 0.005 ms
00:05:35.617:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-browser.dll): 0.046 ms
00:05:35.617:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-ffmpeg.dll): 0.644 ms
00:05:35.618:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-filters.dll): 0.008 ms
00:05:35.618:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-outputs.dll): 0.002 ms
00:05:35.618:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-qsv11.dll): 5.635 ms
00:05:35.618:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-text.dll): 0.532 ms
00:05:35.618:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-transitions.dll): 0.005 ms
00:05:35.618:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-x264.dll): 0.001 ms
00:05:35.618:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(rtmp-services.dll): 0.246 ms
00:05:35.618:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(text-freetype2.dll): 1.09 ms
00:05:35.618:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(vlc-video.dll): 0.497 ms
00:05:35.618:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(win-capture.dll): 225.434 ms
00:05:35.618:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(win-decklink.dll): 1.65 ms
00:05:35.618:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(win-dshow.dll): 0.931 ms
00:05:35.618:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(win-mf.dll): 149.588 ms
00:05:35.618:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(win-wasapi.dll): 0.004 ms
00:05:35.618:      ┃ ┗reset_win32_symbol_paths: 0.395 ms
00:05:35.618:      ┣OBSBasic::ResetOutputs: 0.229 ms
00:05:35.618:      ┣OBSBasic::CreateHotkeys: 0.022 ms
00:05:35.618:      ┣OBSBasic::InitService: 0.091 ms
00:05:35.618:      ┣OBSBasic::InitPrimitives: 0.256 ms
00:05:35.618:      ┗OBSBasic::Load: 52.671 ms
00:05:35.618: obs_hotkey_thread(25 ms): min=0.002 ms, median=0.004 ms, max=4.769 ms, 99th percentile=0.188 ms, 100% below 25 ms
00:05:35.618: audio_thread(Audio): min=0 ms, median=0.262 ms, max=6.171 ms, 99th percentile=1.747 ms
00:05:35.618:  ┗receive_audio: min=0.001 ms, median=0.227 ms, max=6.137 ms, 99th percentile=1.67 ms, 0.847601 calls per parent call
00:05:35.618:    ┣buffer_audio: min=0 ms, median=0.001 ms, max=0.066 ms, 99th percentile=0.003 ms
00:05:35.618:    ┗do_encode: min=0.092 ms, median=0.225 ms, max=6.134 ms, 99th percentile=1.669 ms
00:05:35.618:      ┗encode(simple_aac): min=0.085 ms, median=0.212 ms, max=6.128 ms, 99th percentile=1.626 ms
00:05:35.618: obs_video_thread(16.6667 ms): min=0.078 ms, median=0.818 ms, max=40.136 ms, 99th percentile=3.642 ms, 99.9306% below 16.667 ms
00:05:35.618:  ┣tick_sources: min=0.001 ms, median=0.06 ms, max=23.506 ms, 99th percentile=0.982 ms
00:05:35.618:  ┣render_displays: min=0 ms, median=0.391 ms, max=39.807 ms, 99th percentile=1.989 ms
00:05:35.618:  ┗output_frame: min=0.026 ms, median=0.33 ms, max=19.853 ms, 99th percentile=1.505 ms
00:05:35.618:    ┣gs_context(video->graphics): min=0.026 ms, median=0.138 ms, max=17.332 ms, 99th percentile=0.644 ms
00:05:35.618:    ┃ ┣render_video: min=0.02 ms, median=0.048 ms, max=12.27 ms, 99th percentile=0.244 ms
00:05:35.618:    ┃ ┃ ┣render_main_texture: min=0.002 ms, median=0.028 ms, max=9.232 ms, 99th percentile=0.095 ms
00:05:35.618:    ┃ ┃ ┣render_output_texture: min=0.002 ms, median=0.007 ms, max=6.153 ms, 99th percentile=0.03 ms
00:05:35.618:    ┃ ┃ ┣render_convert_texture: min=0.001 ms, median=0.008 ms, max=4.82 ms, 99th percentile=0.034 ms
00:05:35.618:    ┃ ┃ ┗stage_output_texture: min=0 ms, median=0.002 ms, max=0.07 ms, 99th percentile=0.004 ms
00:05:35.618:    ┃ ┣download_frame: min=0 ms, median=0.001 ms, max=1.494 ms, 99th percentile=0.022 ms
00:05:35.618:    ┃ ┗gs_flush: min=0.001 ms, median=0.083 ms, max=15.65 ms, 99th percentile=0.318 ms
00:05:35.618:    ┗output_video_data: min=0.15 ms, median=0.203 ms, max=4.235 ms, 99th percentile=1.143 ms, 0.667669 calls per parent call
00:05:35.618: video_thread(video): min=0 ms, median=0.79 ms, max=9.08 ms, 99th percentile=1.946 ms
00:05:35.618:  ┗receive_video: min=0 ms, median=0.833 ms, max=9.076 ms, 99th percentile=2.099 ms, 0.808452 calls per parent call
00:05:35.618:    ┗do_encode: min=0.571 ms, median=0.832 ms, max=9.075 ms, 99th percentile=2.099 ms
00:05:35.618:      ┗encode(simple_h264_stream): min=0.57 ms, median=0.819 ms, max=3.893 ms, 99th percentile=2.054 ms
00:05:35.618: =================================================
00:05:35.618: == Profiler Time Between Calls ==================
00:05:35.618: obs_hotkey_thread(25 ms): min=24.556 ms, median=25.04 ms, max=50.456 ms, 89.8264% within ±2% of 25 ms (0% lower, 10.1736% higher)
00:05:35.618: obs_video_thread(16.6667 ms): min=0.236 ms, median=16.667 ms, max=40.146 ms, 85.7275% within ±2% of 16.667 ms (7.21721% lower, 7.05529% higher)
00:05:35.618: =================================================
00:05:35.669: Number of memory leaks: 1


----------



## StrikerTheHedgefox (Oct 13, 2016)

Display Capture + Halo 5: Forge seems to freeze/crash it an awful lot too when streaming in DX11 mode. Free game, so easy for anyone with capable hardware and Windows 10 AU to test it.

Speaking of Display Capture... there's *must* be some kind of faster method to read the contents of the display... turning display capture on takes it from 60fps down to about 20fps, and I've used other apps (like ManyCam) that does this much faster with no issue, even while running games.


----------



## cring0 (Oct 14, 2016)

Happens in both 32bit and 64bit versions.  I streamed Rocket League for probably at least 4 hours last night without a hitch.  Streaming Arma 3 today and after an hour or so it stopped again.

https://gist.github.com/anonymous/064bced58659c4f7a7badd8d47bf85d8


----------



## Waistless (Oct 14, 2016)

@RytoEX @Jim Could we get this added to the sticky? May be important with regards to improving performance. https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=6239-DZCB-8600 (disabling Xbox DVR). Don't ask me why MS added this crap by default...

edit: It seems Microsoft did in fact make changes to GameDVR in the AU update which appear to be causing problems.


----------



## VideoHappy (Oct 14, 2016)

@Jim

Here's a log with crashing error and one with out.

For fixing it for now I've found using display capture and turning off preview to solve the issue at the moment.


----------



## rdfiasco (Oct 14, 2016)

Hey guys, I've submitted feedback on the Windows Feedback Hub regarding this issue. I don't believe I got all the details quite right, but if you could all please upvote it for increased visibility from Microsoft, we may see this issue fixed more quickly. Any additional information you can add in the comments there would also be helpful. Just search the Feedback Hub for OBS. I would post the direct link, but that functionality seems to be broken in in Feedback Hub.

@Jim if you could add this to the OP, I think that would help the feedback to get more upvotes.


----------



## Tsvetan (Oct 14, 2016)

How can I rollback to previous versions of windows 10?


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 14, 2016)

A bit of good news: word from Microsoft is that they may have found the bug and are working on it now.


----------



## xSonic521x (Oct 14, 2016)

dodgepong said:


> A bit of good news: word from Microsoft is that they may have found the bug and are working on it now.


Well, good to hear Microsoft is actually going to do something about it. I know you guys on the OBS team did your best to help people so far and I know you've had to "adapt" a lot because of the Windows 10 Updates, so thank you all very much for your help and continued efforts into making OBS better.


----------



## xSonic521x (Oct 17, 2016)

So some news that I hope is helpful, using Windows 10 insider build 14393 seems to have fixed most of the Nvidia Driver issues (I'm able to use the latest Nvidia Driver without issue now) and other performance issues that the latest normal Windows updates have caused. OBS Performance has gotten better as well but there are still some slight performance issues on the latest builds but not as bad as Windows made them before hand. This is the case for me personally, I don't know how it will affect others but I hope this information is a little helpful.


----------



## Scary Fast (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi, just adding to this post to say I am having this problem as well. I noticed it while trying out the Battlefield 1 Beta a while back, but had OBS freeze up on me 5 times this morning while streaming the released game. I have a Asus GeForce 970 GTX w/ 4GB and do have the Windows 10 Anniversary update.

The log file does show "device_texture_create (D3D11): Failed to create 2D texture (887A0005)" a bunch of times before it freezes.

A large streamer named Bikeman had the issue happen over and over last night as well, and I know he just reinstalled Windows 10, but I have no idea if he has the Anniversary Update but probably does.


----------



## BikeMan (Oct 18, 2016)

I did not install anniversary update.  OBS and Battlefield itself were just crashing each other like a fighting married couple.


----------



## Cryonic (Oct 18, 2016)

If you download a fresh copy of windows with the media creation tool, it will include the latest updates. So reinstalling Win10 with the recommended method will force you to use the latest updates anyway. 
This can be avoided, but it requires some tricks and registry magic :P


----------



## RR_Woods (Oct 18, 2016)

I posted my thread about this situation can anyone confirm for me that this is my problem and nothing else? https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/still-crashing-and-lock-down-when-streaming.56229/


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 18, 2016)

RR_Woods said:


> I posted my thread about this situation can anyone confirm for me that this is my problem and nothing else? https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/still-crashing-and-lock-down-when-streaming.56229/


No, that crash appears to be happening in the browser source. Not related to this bug.


----------



## kyle gus (Oct 19, 2016)

I want to give you my sincerest thank you for posting all this information, its a HUGE help!


----------



## NandoCalrissian (Oct 20, 2016)

is the Problem still present or is it already fixed? Had to switch back to Windows 7 because of the freezing.


----------



## Harold (Oct 20, 2016)

Microsoft is deploying the fix to their testing groups now. Should be available shortly


----------



## Cryonic (Oct 20, 2016)

Harold said:


> Microsoft is deploying the fix to their testing groups now. Should be available shortly



That means? Insider preview builds? Fast ring or slow ring?
Hotfix for regular users? Normal update for regular users? 
In the worst case it will take weeks to deploy the fix to every user out there. I hope it is a hotfix for every user that is rolling out right now, otherwise it will not come out this month.


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 20, 2016)

Harold said:


> Microsoft is deploying the fix to their testing groups now. Should be available shortly


Got a source on that?  I'd love to be able to quote it.


----------



## Harold (Oct 20, 2016)

> [6:30:54pm] <Jim> microsoft tells me they've found both cases where OBS has been having problems on win 10 AU
> [6:30:59pm] <Jim> or that they've replicated
> [6:31:05pm] <Jim> I'm very happy
> [6:31:24pm] <Jim> there was the non-TDR case (where I think it says "Device Removed"), and the TDR case where it's a driver hang


From the dev IRC (Atlantic time)


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 20, 2016)

Harold said:


> From the dev IRC (Atlantic time)


Man that's good to hear.  Looking forward to the news on that.  Even if this doesn't fix this problem for OBS Studio users, at least Microsoft is looking now.


----------



## Samuel Hartleb (Oct 21, 2016)

RytoEX said:


> Man that's good to hear.  Looking forward to the news on that.  Even if this doesn't fix this problem for OBS Studio users, at least Microsoft is looking now.


Is the update already out yet?


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 21, 2016)

Not as of right now, to my knowledge.


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 21, 2016)

Samuel Hartleb said:


> Is the update already out yet?


Given Microsoft's update cycle, my guess is that it'll probably come out with their regular cumulative update in the beginning of November, assuming it's ready by then.


----------



## Stealth1192 (Oct 22, 2016)

This is the log that I have when it just freezes out of nowhere. I don't know if this would help. I'm running the latest update on windows anniversary edition.


----------



## IKraken (Oct 23, 2016)

RytoEX said:


> Given Microsoft's update cycle, my guess is that it'll probably come out with their regular cumulative update in the beginning of November, assuming it's ready by then.


I will try to do the second passage, you now if work it? 
You think that Microsoft fix it?


----------



## IKraken (Oct 23, 2016)

AlexTemina said:


> Switching to OpenGL Render worked for me.


Quality change?


----------



## Ragnos (Oct 24, 2016)

Switching to OpenGL didn't impact quality but performance, atleast for me streaming Gears4. Went from rock solid 59,94fps to 35-55fps. I reduced my configured fps to stabilize the output.


----------



## Guilherme Hoffmann (Oct 25, 2016)

I just did a fresh Win10 installation, unfortunately it came already with the AU build. Is there a way to install an earlier build?


----------



## Cryonic (Oct 25, 2016)

Guilherme Hoffmann said:


> I just did a fresh Win10 installation, unfortunately it came already with the AU build. Is there a way to install an earlier build?



Yes - find an older ISO and install it like in the old days. Dont use the media creation tool - it is a nice thing, but will include the latest updates every time you create a bootable drive etc. Just look for builds that are older than 16xxx and you should be good. The only thing afterwards is: stop updates. And wait till MS releases an update that fixes it. 

I personally trust MS here and will always use a workaround and keep the newest build rather than using an outdated OS version, never. But this is a personal thing.


----------



## Guilherme Hoffmann (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks, I'll try and post the results later here.


----------



## reanimat3dtv (Oct 25, 2016)

Not sure if anyone else is running to this issue, but ever since the AU update I've been unable to stream my gaming on twitch due to huge ping spikes. Ever since I started streaming, I've never had any issues with high pings, my bitrate has always been set at 3000 on obs. When I'm not streaming, I ping 30-50ms on most game servers I play on, the second i start streaming I spike up to 300-400 steady (this has only started since the update). Has anyone else been running into this problem?


----------



## Guilherme Hoffmann (Oct 25, 2016)

Guilherme Hoffmann said:


> Thanks, I'll try and post the results later here.


Ok, so I just tested OBS with the Windows 10 build 10586.
The results are not good. I got severe frame dropping in preview and recording (not in game) at 1440p60 in BF1 whereas Windows 8.1 and 7 could handle it flawlessly. Not a single frame drop in these two.

Here's a log from Win10: https://gist.github.com/0d9a525e0e054675cef40c275fdc26ff
And a log from Win7: https://gist.github.com/abd7515f284362bdb8d9426086871ce0

So apparently my problem is not in the Anniversary Update. Anybody knows what could be wrong in my issue?


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 25, 2016)

Guilherme Hoffmann said:


> Ok, so I just tested OBS with the Windows 10 build 10586.
> The results are not good. I got severe frame dropping in preview and recording (not in game) at 1440p60 in BF1 whereas Windows 8.1 and 7 could handle it flawlessly. Not a single frame drop in these two.
> 
> Here's a log from Win10: https://gist.github.com/0d9a525e0e054675cef40c275fdc26ff
> ...


That is a separate issue from the one detailed in the initial post in this thread.  You might be looking for this.  I don't think they are related.


----------



## tsakiYM (Oct 25, 2016)

I got the anniversary update. every day i have a different problem.
At first avermedia didnt work. when it did, my cpu was 100% (maybe that was problem of my settings,but i use the same settings over 1 year on OBS classic)
After that, while i was recording to test my settings, my preview freezed and when i tried to stop the rec obs didn't respond.
the next day i tried to rollback windows updates and i didnt have the same problems except that this time, when i clicked the button to "start streaming", it turned "Stop Streaming", meaning I am online, but I actually wasn't.   
After i restarted my PC, windows updated again (although I disabled auto updates)
At the moment, my only problem is that obs crashes after 10 to 30 minutes of stream.

Hope these information are helpful


----------



## Crystal Storm (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey all - I just started having this issue when I stopped playing Dragon Age II and jumped back into DA:I and also in The Witcher 3. I'm not the biggest techie person so I'm actually not sure if I'm running the Windows Anniversary update, I've got OS Build 14393.321

I've also attached the error logs, OBS froze and the error logs show: device_set_render_target (D3D11): texture is not a render target error. 

Last night when it crashed on me again during a live stream I found this thread (omg thank you for this thread) and tried a few things. 

I updated to the latest NVIDIA driver - rebooted
I created a new window capture screen disabled OBS preview.
Closed OBS, opened it back up again and started streaming
I was able to stream 2 1/2 hours without any issue. I usually stream on average of 7 hours at a time, so will have to test more soon. I'm going out of town for a week though so hey maybe things will be all better by then.


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 28, 2016)

More news: Microsoft have tracked it down to an nVidia driver bug with the Anniversary Update and they are engaging with them to get it fixed. Apparently AMD cards are working fine on the latest version of the AMD drivers with OBS Studio.


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 29, 2016)

dodgepong said:


> More news: Microsoft have tracked it down to an nVidia driver bug with the Anniversary Update and they are engaging with them to get it fixed. Apparently AMD cards are working fine on the latest version of the AMD drivers with OBS Studio.




For those interested in detailed technical info about the Nvidia driver bug that Microsoft found...


			
				Microsoft said:
			
		

> We have a bug on Nvidia currently and we’re engaging with them to get it fixed.
> 
> I investigated the issue last night and found that the issue was due to an nvidia driver bug which does not manage residency correctly on textures submitted with DMA buffer based present calls. Under high VRAM usage, we ask the driver to trim their residency set. This is one of the allocations they trim, but they do not make it resident again before submission. During the submission when we validate the allocation’s residency reference count, we see that it is 0 and simulate a software page fault, which causes a device removal. I was able to repro the issue with very high success (90+%).


----------



## LasherXTV (Oct 29, 2016)

I just installed the new update from Microsoft moments ago and OBS-Studio still crashes after roughly 5 minutes when playing rainbow six siege, any ETA on the other fix regarding nvidia? I haven't been able to successfully stream now for nearly 30 days.


----------



## XeroxCopycat (Oct 29, 2016)

Any word yet if the new 375.70 drivers released last night is working with the AU?


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 29, 2016)

LasherXTV said:


> any ETA on the other fix regarding nvidia?


No ETA, we're waiting just like you.



XeroxCopycat said:


> Any word yet if the new 375.70 drivers released last night is working with the AU?


I don't believe so, but keep an eye on beta driver releases.


----------



## Escalprillo (Oct 29, 2016)

Ok, yesterday I decided to refresh my windows 10, thinking it would install me a windows 10 no anniversary update with it.. but I ended up with the same version and build I had, just no programs. So I decided to install 365.19 nvidia drivers and try anyway and managed to stream Skyrim and ARK for good two hours. It was late so I couldn't keep testing. Later when I was about to turn off my computer I got a message of an update and that I needed a restart. Something tells me that update will f-up my obs again xD.. I'll let you know when I get back to my apartment and try to stream ARK, which was the game that gave me the error in the first time.


----------



## jscoys (Oct 30, 2016)

I have the same problem here, can't create 2D... its just so annoying it result in the software to be unusable. Do you still have this issue???


----------



## Harold (Oct 30, 2016)

The root cause of the issue is NOT in obs, it's apparently in the nvidia display drivers.

Intel never had the problem.
AMD fixed theirs pretty quickly
NVidia may have a fix out now, I'm not sure.


----------



## Tintenkobold (Oct 31, 2016)

I streamed GTA5 for more than 6 hours today. Not using preview mode and not changing scenes while streaming did it for me. Resetting drivers didn't help.


----------



## Darkmage4 (Oct 31, 2016)

The only time it will EVER work for me 2+ hours straight is if I use capture screen and choose the screen that the game is on, otherwise game capture has been crashing the stream. I am fine using OBS with my Elgato just fine of course.


----------



## peterimpossible (Nov 2, 2016)

https://gist.github.com/9bc79f8120d2c2336f5f94f4784cd8fd


----------



## RR_Woods (Nov 2, 2016)

https://gist.github.com/84ab7083e857f5e3a62f33f572ccf903


----------



## Yoda1Fan (Nov 3, 2016)

http://pastebin.com/DsuZXLL6


----------



## xSonic521x (Nov 3, 2016)

Sweet, a new update! Thanks a lot guys! I'll let you know if performance is any better with this build.


----------



## ZroChi (Nov 3, 2016)

http://pastebin.com/CLTVQzsd

New update did not cause OBS to have memory issues. You can see in the log that I also removed and added a new view, disabled and enabled the preview, everything working!

Now for me to fix the rest of my issues :') 

Thanks team!


----------



## orion93 (Nov 3, 2016)

Hello!
This update is really cool but can someone update this thread when microsoft or nvidia release a true fix?
I stream and record for my youtube channel and i dont want to have green frame :/
thank again!


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 4, 2016)

OBS Studio 0.16.3 includes a fix that helps to work around this issue.  Please try that out!




orion93 said:


> Hello!
> This update is really cool but can someone update this thread when microsoft or nvidia release a true fix?
> I stream and record for my youtube channel and i dont want to have green frame :/
> thank again!


Myself and several staff members are actively monitoring the situation and updating this thread as we have new information.


----------



## IKraken (Nov 4, 2016)

RytoEX said:


> OBS Studio 0.16.3 includes a fix that helps to work around this issue.  Please try that out!
> 
> 
> 
> Myself and several staff members are actively monitoring the situtuation and updating this thread as we have new information.



Hi, i try this new update. I used Direct3D 11 for my stream and in 2 hours i didn't have any problem (like freeze).


----------



## Crystal Storm (Nov 7, 2016)

Hey all - tired the new update tonight on my usual 7 hour stream. I operated as if everything was normal so did some scene switching and used game capture. I was playing Dragon Age Inquisition. I noticed about an hour into the stream game capture was stuttering in my preview window in the twitch dashboard so I switched to window capture and that's when everything went to crap.

Right after that OBS would freeze and crash. An error message was popping up that pretty much said OBS crashed, something went wrong I'm paraphrasing here - the error message flashed by pretty quick so I wasn't able to grab a screenshot of it. I restarted OBS, did not add any new windows, tried streaming again and crashed again three minutes later. The third time I turned off window preview again and then streamed for six hours without issue and did a screen switch from a BRB screen back to gaming screen.

I'm going to post the logs but they don't show any rendering errors, but I crashed until I did that fix just the same. I'm not sure if adding a new display did it or not. I stream again Wednesday and will test it again using window capture the entire time with preview mode on and see how that works. My few viewers don't mind being my guinea pigs :D


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 7, 2016)

Crystal Storm said:


> I noticed about an hour into the stream game capture was stuttering in my preview window in the twitch dashboard so I switched to window capture and that's when everything went to crap.



As I understand it, there was something missed in the fixes introduced in OBS Studio 0.16.3, so using Window Capture would cause a crash after OBS tries to rebuild all graphics assets.  That has been fixed in this commit, so it should be available in the next release.  I do not know when the next release is planned.


----------



## Crystal Storm (Nov 7, 2016)

RytoEX said:


> As I understand it, there was something missed in the fixes introduced in OBS Studio 0.16.3, so using Window Capture would cause a crash after OBS tries to rebuild all graphics assets.  That has been fixed in this commit, so it should be available in the next release.  I do not know when the next release is planned.



I gotcha, will keep an eye out for it. In the meantime don't mind streaming with the preview screen off, or just not switching display captures middle of stream, whatever works. I normally don't, just wanted to give game capture a try but I've never had good luck with it so I'll just stop, heh. 

Appreciate everybody at OBS making the work arounds while nvidia and Microsoft get their shit together :D


----------



## xSonic521x (Nov 7, 2016)

If that's the case I'd prefer a hotfix update instead of another long month update, if the hotfix is just for fixing a capture issue.


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 7, 2016)

xSonic521x said:


> If that's the case I'd prefer a hotfix update instead of another long month update, if the hotfix is just for fixing a capture issue.


If you're talking about an OBS hotfix update, that's up to Jim, not me.


----------



## xSonic521x (Nov 7, 2016)

I know, I'm just saying. I get that they have a lot to do and test and prefer to do big updates instead of constant little updates, I just prefer any "capture" related issues be done in a hotfix, but it's not really up to me. Lol


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 8, 2016)

xSonic521x said:


> I know, I'm just saying. I get that they have a lot to do and test and prefer to do big updates instead of constant little updates, I just prefer any "capture" related issues be done in a hotfix, but it's not really up to me. Lol


Sooooo...  Late last night, I brought this up to Jim (the lead developer), and he very graciously pushed out OBS Studio 0.16.5 with the hotfix in question.  Hope that helps!


----------



## xSonic521x (Nov 8, 2016)

Oh? Well thank you very much for bringing that up, you didn't have to, but I'm glad he was happy to do a hotfix, please tell him I said thank you as well. =)


----------



## Nermor (Nov 9, 2016)

Wow nice work, no problems anymore


----------



## orion93 (Nov 9, 2016)

Hello here !
I just see that there is an update 16.5 for OBS
And i just want to know if its a true fix unlike the workaroud in 16.3 .
i just dont want green frame on my record :)
thx !


----------



## OG See OH Zee (Nov 9, 2016)

orion93 said:


> Hello here !
> I just see that there is an update 16.5 for OBS
> And i just want to know if its a true fix unlike the workaroud in 16.3 .
> i just dont want green frame on my record :)
> thx !



The changelog in 16.5 mentioned it was to fix a crash that occurs with active window capture sources when the windows 10 AU driver issue occurs and the graphics subsystem rebuilds, so in short, still a workaround.


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 9, 2016)

orion93 said:


> Hello here !
> I just see that there is an update 16.5 for OBS
> And i just want to know if its a true fix unlike the workaroud in 16.3 .
> i just dont want green frame on my record :)
> thx !


The only true fix can come from Nvidia.  Microsoft investigated and claimed that there's a bug in the Nvidia driver.  They reached out to Nvidia, and now we're waiting.  This information is already outlined in the original post.


----------



## DropDTV (Nov 9, 2016)

So this problem would cause crashing, freezing or locking up but not a massive amount of dropped frames? For a week now, I've randomly had streams where it would continue to drop 50% + frames for no reason. I do have an NVIDIA driver and am on the W10 AU but not sure whats causing the massive frame drops.


----------



## Harold (Nov 9, 2016)

dropped frames (as reported by the status bar of OBS) are PURELY 100% a networking related issue.

This problem is video card.


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 10, 2016)

@DropDTV
I'd recommend posting a thread and including a log file from a session where you have that issue.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 14, 2016)

@RytoEX Could you update your post to say latest AMD Driver instead of a specific version?


----------



## ruhtragnorts (Nov 14, 2016)

hello, recieving crashing immediately after starting up OBS-Studio and i notice the Preview entire area is white. Running latest AMD driver 16.11.3 and tried both 0.16.3 and 0.16.5 OBS versions. http://pastebin.com/T96JfDMg it claims here its my AMD driver and ive performed a clean uninstall and install of it and issue still occuring.


----------



## Scary Fast (Nov 15, 2016)

There's an nvidia update out today, but I have no idea if it fixes this. Here's hoping!


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 15, 2016)

Scary Fast said:


> There's an nvidia update out today, but I have no idea if it fixes this. Here's hoping!


So far, I'm hearing that it doesn't address the issue.


----------



## Nicholas Ramsak (Nov 16, 2016)

Where do I post a crash log?


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 16, 2016)

Nicholas Ramsak said:


> Where do I post a crash log?


Please provide some context.  What were you doing when OBS crashed?  

You can attach files to your post by clicking the "Upload a File" button seen below the posting box.  Please also include your regular log file for that session.


----------



## Cryonic (Nov 16, 2016)

GeForce 375.86 just rolled out.
Anyone managed to test it already or should i try? No idea if a fix is included or not, patchnotes look like usual.


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 16, 2016)

Cryonic said:


> GeForce 375.86 just rolled out.
> Anyone managed to test it already or should i try? No idea if a fix is included or not, patchnotes look like usual.


You're free to test it.  However, don't get your hopes up...


RytoEX said:


> So far, I'm hearing that it doesn't address the issue.


----------



## Nicholas Ramsak (Nov 16, 2016)

I was trying to start up OBS with the new update and it still crashes when I double click the desktop icon


----------



## Harold (Nov 17, 2016)

You're not having any issue related to this thread.


----------



## Chad12497 (Nov 18, 2016)

I have problem with window capture, shows gray screen for games and black for other windows.


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 18, 2016)

@Chad12497 
That is not related to the issue to which this thread is dedicated.  I see you've already made your own thread.  Please wait until someone is able to provide you support.


----------



## Parallax Abstraction (Nov 19, 2016)

NVIDIA just released another hotfix driver, though it doesn't mention this issue. I'll try it but I wager it's not fixed.

One legitimate question, I keep hearing this is NVIDIA's fault but if that's the case, why doesn't XSplit have this issue? I prefer OBS Studio in a great many ways but I am not personally understanding how this is a video driver's fault when another product that does the same core stuff has no issues.


----------



## dodgepong (Nov 19, 2016)

OBS utilizes the GPU more than Xsplit does.


----------



## Prebski (Nov 19, 2016)

I have updated all of my stuff, tried various of these solutions and I am still getting a disconnect every hour or so when using OBS Studio 0.16.5. However, sometimes OBS keeps going for three to four hours without a problem. I am at a loss at what to do anymore. Can anyone help me out? I am beginning to fear that this is because I am streaming on a laptop.


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 19, 2016)

@Prebski 
That log doesn't show a streaming attempt, and your description doesn't sound like the Windows 10 AU issue.  Please make a new thread, with a log file from a streaming session where you get disconnected.  Please also include a screenshot of the results of the Twitch Bandwith Test tool using a Medium Test Duration for your region with a 64k TCP Window Size.


----------



## Prebski (Nov 19, 2016)

RytoEX said:


> @Prebski
> That log doesn't show a streaming attempt, and your description doesn't sound like the Windows 10 AU issue.  Please make a new thread, with a log file from a streaming session where you get disconnected.  Please also include a screenshot of the results of the Twitch Bandwith Test tool using a Medium Test Duration for your region with a 64k TCP Window Size.


No streaming? Huh. That is weird. I will make a new thread, thank you for the response.


----------



## neospoon (Nov 20, 2016)

Not sure if this goes here. I have a clean install of Win10 PRO build 1511 10586.679. I'm experiencing the same issues as mentioned with the AU from Microsoft, although that is not installed. I have reinstalled OBS/Nvidia and Elgato drivers multiple times but nothing seems to work. As soon as I launch either OBS32bit or OBS 64bit it crashes instantly. I can't figure out what the problem is as I'm not running the AU.


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 20, 2016)

@neospoon
The Windows 10 AU issue described by this thread does not usually present as a crash (I don't recall ever seeing a case where OBS crashed).  Your log shows no errors, though it seems to be cut-off at the end.  I would recommend posting your own thread, with both a normal log _and_ a crash log (crash logs would be in "%AppData%\obs-studio\crashes") for a session where you are having this problem.


----------



## neospoon (Nov 20, 2016)

I will do so tomorrow, I've been up all night trying to fix this. I must say I'm a first time user so I havent had a working situation before. I'll provide the logs as soon as I can in a new topic


----------



## fr3nzy0089 (Nov 21, 2016)

anyone know if the new nvidia geforce update fixed this on the NVENC side? or does it have to be a nvidia experience update?


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 21, 2016)

@fr3nzy0089 
If you mean Nvidia driver 375.95, then I don't believe so.  This specifically requires a _driver_ update.  GeForce Experience is just a pretty interface for managing game library/settings, Shadowplay, and whatever else Nvidia wants to add.


----------



## Scary Fast (Nov 28, 2016)

Someone I mod for kept having her stream go offline in Planet Coaster, and the newer OBS Studio workaround is helping, but her overlay is reloading a lot to try and recover. I sure hope Nvidia fixes this soon!


----------



## OG See OH Zee (Nov 28, 2016)

Driver 376.09 just came out, though I don't know if this resolved the issue. Probably a game ready driver for Watch Dogs 2 and nothing else but could be wrong on it.


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 29, 2016)

Unknown Richard said:


> Driver 376.09 just came out, though I don't know if this resolved the issue. Probably a game ready driver for Watch Dogs 2 and nothing else but could be wrong on it.


Still waiting on the Release Notes for it to see what it says.  I'm not holding my breath though.  If anyone does any testing on the new drivers, I'm all ears.


----------



## xSonic521x (Nov 29, 2016)

http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/376.09/376.09-win10-win8-win7-desktop-release-notes.pdf

They did fix a decent amount of issues at least.


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 29, 2016)

xSonic521x said:


> http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/376.09/376.09-win10-win8-win7-desktop-release-notes.pdf
> 
> They did fix a decent amount of issues at least.


I'd read over the release notes once they were finally out.  They still don't mention the issue, which is beginning to be a bit troubling.  I'm still open to hearing results from people testing out the new drivers, especially in situations where they were previously able to reproduce this issue.


----------



## xSonic521x (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm trying to think, if this seems to be the case, it may a long time for Nvidia to fix it. But, who knows how long that'll take to happen. Until then, worst case scenario because there's just no info and we don't know when Nvidia is going to fix it, what can be done about it on the OBS side of things if any? I know nothing would be a true fix, I'm just trying to thing of something that would help in the mean time.


----------



## Osiris (Nov 29, 2016)

The best thing that can be done, has already been done a few patches ago. Currently the only thing you see when the issue occurs is a green flash.


----------



## xSonic521x (Nov 29, 2016)

I figured as much. I tried contacting a few of the higher ups on the Geforce forums but no response sadly.


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 29, 2016)

xSonic521x said:


> I'm trying to think, if this seems to be the case, it may a long time for Nvidia to fix it. But, who knows how long that'll take to happen. Until then, worst case scenario because there's just no info and we don't know when Nvidia is going to fix it, what can be done about it on the OBS side of things if any? I know nothing would be a true fix, I'm just trying to thing of something that would help in the mean time.





Osiris said:


> The best thing that can be done, has already been done a few patches ago. Currently the only thing you see when the issue occurs is a green flash.


As @Osiris already said, the best workaround has already been included in OBS Studio.

If you'd like more technical details, Microsoft's recommended action when an application receives the DirectX error in this issue (0x887A0005) is to "destroy and recreate" all DirectX devices in code in the application.  That's what the workaround introduced in OBS Studio 0.16.3 does - it destroys all DirectX devices and recreates them in code.  At this point, Microsoft has pointed to Nvidia for a faulty driver (I provided their detailed technical response here).  All we can do is try to make sure that Nvidia is aware of it and is actually working on it, and then wait.


----------



## Parallax Abstraction (Dec 5, 2016)

Someone on /r/NVIDIA commented today that he managed to fix this issue by completely removing GeForce Experience 3.0 from his system. Anecdotal and I'll probably test it myself but he said he's had no issues since that. Has anyone tried/debunked that idea?


----------



## DeleteThis (Dec 6, 2016)

I don't have GFE installed on my rig and it still crashes.Maybe he got lucky?


----------



## darklordmagus (Dec 8, 2016)

So i am new to streaming and I have had a hell of a week getting things set up, dealing with Windows rebooting issues and then my Razer Rispaw not showing the console input from any system connected.  After finally getting that fixed (1 week's worth of late nights) I was finally able to stream...

then came the stalling.  What my issue is, is I start the stream, everything goes fine (minus the initial crackling audio for a minute or two).  During my stream, the capture/stream will freeze.  The game is still running - i have to quickly change inputs to see the game.  Sometimes when I go back to PC input, the issue is fixed, other times it is not.  I would have to do a complete Windows 10 restart to get the camera and console capture back up and running.

Is this the same issue that the OG post is describing?  I'm at work so I will try option 1 tonight and see if that Fixes the problem.

If this helps distinguish if my issue is part of the OG's post - My PC is a custom built AMD FX-4100 Black Ed. OC'd to 4.5GHz stable. 16 GB ram, MSI NVidia 1060 6GB Gamer ed., ASROCK 970 Mobo, and A/C wireless DLink adaptor (pc isn't near my modem/router and I cannot move the router due to cable wiring in my house [my line is a separate 2nd line] but I get average 40-80+ mbps at the distance d/l and 5-20 mbps u/l [I have gigabit internet and a DLink gaming router]). All my drivers are up to date (I did so during my week of PC issues).

Hopefully this is a Windows 10 AU update issue, as it's frustrating to be mid stream, sometimes less than 1 minute in, to have the stream freeze (sometimes the camera still goes normally and only the capture aspect is frozen in OBS).

Help/suggestions....?


----------



## RytoEX (Dec 8, 2016)

@darklordmagus 
The stream/capture completely freezing should not happen in newer versions of OBS Studio (0.16.3+, I believe).  The only way we can definitively analyze your issue is if you provide a log from a session where the issue occurs.


----------



## darklordmagus (Dec 8, 2016)

I will try and get that log link done later tonight.

also wanted to point out that when the stream/capture freezes, the program is still completely useable. I am able to click things, change settings etc, but the image is frozen for the capture source.


----------



## darklordmagus (Dec 9, 2016)

here's my last 3 logs. start from the oldest one first as it would guaranteed show a crash.


----------



## RytoEX (Dec 9, 2016)

@darklordmagus
Your computer is failing to load Direct3D 11 and switching to OpenGL, which is likely to have performance issues on Windows.  Your computer is also having issues with DirectShow.  Even if this is a Windows 10 AU issue, it is not the issue detailed in this thread, but something else altogether.  I would recommend making a new thread, with the logs attached.  If possible, find a log for your last known _good_ session as well.  You may also want to double check your drivers (video card, chipset, capture devices), OBS installation (uninstall, reinstall), and DirectX installation (dxdiag).


----------



## darklordmagus (Dec 9, 2016)

RytoEX said:


> @darklordmagus
> Your computer is failing to load Direct3D 11 and switching to OpenGL, which is likely to have performance issues on Windows.  Your computer is also having issues with DirectShow.  Even if this is a Windows 10 AU issue, it is not the issue detailed in this thread, but something else altogether.  I would recommend making a new thread, with the logs attached.  If possible, find a log for your last known _good_ session as well.  You may also want to double check your drivers (video card, chipset, capture devices), OBS installation (uninstall, reinstall), and DirectX installation (dxdiag).


I don't think I have ever had a completely good session. the most recent one I provided would have been the cleanest one. I re-installed my graphics drivers this morning before work. Couldn't test the stream but I know that I had ommitted installed 3D drivers due to a monitor issue my 43" 4k screen was having (constant flickering). I will test out the full install of the drivers after work today and see if that fixes it. I will also check my install of directshow, and mobo PCI-e chipset. I know there is one last update for my mobo, but the patch notes do not mention any updates to graphics/pci-e drivers.

Thanks for your help. I will post this in a new thread if the above doesn't work.


----------



## StrikerTheHedgefox (Dec 9, 2016)

Any luck with the 376.19 Drivers?


----------



## RytoEX (Dec 9, 2016)

StrikerTheHedgefox said:


> Any luck with the 376.19 Drivers?


I have not had anyone come running to me claiming that 376.19 fixed the issue, and the release notes don't seem to mention it either.


----------



## l3ignosebro (Dec 13, 2016)

RytoEX said:


> I have not had anyone come running to me claiming that 376.19 fixed the issue, and the release notes don't seem to mention it either.


i think it made mine start crashing....didnt have a problem until i updated it


----------



## Parallax Abstraction (Dec 15, 2016)

New drivers again today. Curious if this fixes it for anyone. They almost had a fix for the Folding@home issue (which started at almost the exact same time) but it didn't make it in so apparently, a hotfix is coming shortly. Curious if that or just this driver finally sorts this issue, months after AMD did.


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 15, 2016)

Parallax Abstraction said:


> New drivers again today. Curious if this fixes it for anyone. They almost had a fix for the Folding@home issue (which started at almost the exact same time) but it didn't make it in so apparently, a hotfix is coming shortly. Curious if that or just this driver finally sorts this issue, months after AMD did.



According to an email direct to Jim, it's fixed in 376.33. I was not able to replicate the device removal after updating my drivers, but I'm only one test case.


----------



## RytoEX (Dec 15, 2016)

Fenrir said:


> According to an email direct to Jim, it's fixed in 376.33. I was not able to replicate the device removal after updating my drivers, but I'm only one test case.


As @Fenrir said, it _seems_ that Nvidia driver 376.33 may have finally fixed this issue.  Please update your drivers and try to reproduce the issue.  Let us know how that turns out.


----------



## Osiris (Dec 15, 2016)

I can't seem to reproduce the AU issue anymore with those new drivers. Could reproduce it before by running GTA 5 and setting it up to use more then my available VRAM (2GB), now nothing. So it seems those latest drivers fixed it.


----------



## xSonic521x (Dec 15, 2016)

Just for clarification, the issues before this driver was released were, what exactly? Crashing, framerate/performance issues, etc?


----------



## Osiris (Dec 15, 2016)

OBS freezing because the driver crashed, before the workaround was implemented in OBS. And after that, a green flicker because OBS had to rebuild the graphics subsystem after a driver crash.


----------



## Dzikawa (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm so desperate, can somebody help me with this annoying problem? I'm using OBS studio and Windows 10 AU and sometimes (very rarely, like once per 1-2 weeks) my OBS just closes with message saying "Whoops! OBS has crashed!", but there is no log file or anything, every log folder is empty. This happened to me ~4 times in the past month and i never was able to find any crash logs. All my drivers are up to date (Nvidia gtx 670) and OBS is up to date too. I'm a creative section streamer so i'm using only OBS + Photoshop at a time, nothing like some huge system loading processes. I also have my Preview disabled and using OpenGL rendering option.


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 17, 2016)

Dzikawa said:


> I'm so desperate, can somebody help me with this annoying problem? I'm using OBS studio and Windows 10 AU and sometimes (very rarely, like once per 1-2 weeks) my OBS just closes with message saying "Whoops! OBS has crashed!", but there is no log file or anything, every log folder is empty. This happened to me ~4 times in the past month and i never was able to find any crash logs. All my drivers are up to date (Nvidia gtx 670) and OBS is up to date too. I'm a creative section streamer so i'm using only OBS + Photoshop at a time, nothing like some huge system loading processes. I also have my Preview disabled and using OpenGL rendering option.



OBS Studio always stores crash logs in %APPDATA%\obs-studio\crashes. Also, it gives you the option to copy to clipboard when it happens. Without the crash log, it's impossible to say what's going on.

That said, you should really NEVER be using the OpenGL renderer on Windows. Set that back to Direct3D 11.


----------



## Dzikawa (Dec 17, 2016)

Fenrir said:


> OBS Studio always stores crash logs in %APPDATA%\obs-studio\crashes. Also, it gives you the option to copy to clipboard when it happens. Without the crash log, it's impossible to say what's going on.
> 
> That said, you should really NEVER be using the OpenGL renderer on Windows. Set that back to Direct3D 11.


I checked that folder and it's always empty. And 1st page of this thread says you could use OpenGL as a temporary fix to crashes.


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 17, 2016)

Dzikawa said:


> I checked that folder and it's always empty. And 1st page of this thread says you could use OpenGL as a temporary fix to crashes.



If the crashes folder is empty, something on your PC is blocking OBS from being able to write there, likely bad antivirus or other security software.

OpenGL was one potential workaround when there was no workaround built into OBS itself. As of 0.16.3, there is a workaround in place. As of NVIDIA Drivers 376.33, the AU issue has been fixed. If you're on the latest drivers, and you are still crashing, then your issue is not related to the issue in this thread and a new one should be opened.


----------



## RytoEX (Dec 17, 2016)

Dzikawa said:


> I checked that folder and it's always empty. And 1st page of this thread says you could use OpenGL as a temporary fix to crashes.


No, it doesn't say that.  The first page says that you can use OpenGL as a temporary workaround for the Windows 10 AU issue, and your issue doesn't sound like that issue.  I'm in a good position to know, I did a lot of research and wrote the PSA as a result of that research.

As @Fenrir said, post a new thread, complete with logs (both regular logs and crash logs).  If your logs folder or crash logs folder is empty, please post a screenshot showing the folder so that we can see the folder path to confirm that you're checking the correct folder (this has been an issue in the past).  Logs hold a ton of useful diagnostic information for us, so without them, it becomes extremely difficult and sometimes borderline impossible to offer useful support.


----------



## RytoEX (Dec 17, 2016)

@xSonic521x

While this forum can be used for general feedback, that is not the purpose of this thread.  This thread is dedicated to a specific issue that occurs only on Windows 10 Anniversary Update.  I, and probably most if not all of the people who posted in this thread, still get notified every time there is a new post.  To keep this thread on topic, your request should be posted as its own thread and marked as "Feedback/Suggestion".


----------



## xSonic521x (Dec 17, 2016)

Understood, copying and pasting now.


----------



## RytoEX (Dec 17, 2016)

xSonic521x said:


> Understood, copying and pasting now.


Awesome, thanks for that.  Sorry if my original reply seemed terse.  I'm just sitting down to my first meal of the day, and I seem to be a bit crabby.  We do appreciate the feedback, so thank you again for that.

I'm still waiting on some specific feedback on this thread about whether or not the latest Nvidia drivers (376.33) fix this issue for everyone who has previously experienced it so I can update the original post with clearer instructions and move closer to fully resolving this issue.


----------



## Parallax Abstraction (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy to say that at least for me, this issue finally seems to be resolved with the latest drivers. I did about a 2 and a half hour stream tonight with no crashes and no green flickers the whole time. NVIDIA also finally fixed Folding@home in this version. This took an unacceptably long time for them to deal with but at least it was dealt with. I hope AMD can step up their high-end game cause if they can, that's where I'll be going next time.


----------



## Paper Planes Channel (Dec 20, 2016)

Ugh, I've had this problem for so long now it's become the worst tech issue for me I've ever dealt with. The only way I ever fixed this was to install windows 7 and use that instead of windows 10. A few months had passed and I kept reading how this problem has been solved, so I went back to windows 10 and I feel like I'm in the twilight zone all over again. Literally nothing I do keeps obs from crashing. It's not just an obs crash, it crashes my whole system. The system works 100% fine unless I have obs open, it doesn't even have to be recording/streaming, it just crashes eventually no matter what I'm doing on it. It always locks up, goes to blue screen of death after a minute or two of total lock up, and then reboots itself. 

I'd love to post crash logs, but there aren't any to post. And no I don't have any anti virus or anything like that blocking obs from writing crash logs, however there are 'logs' in the log folder so if those are of any help let me know and I'll send them. Just please god someone help me with this, I'm losing my mind.


----------



## dodgepong (Dec 21, 2016)

If you're on the latest version of the nVidia drivers, and still getting crashes on Windows 10 AU and OBS Studio, then it's probably not related to this issue. I recommend making a new thread and include your crash logs, including the BSOD errors.


----------



## Feorh (Feb 5, 2017)

i2.6K
Maximus extreme iv-z
NVidiaGTX 680
mem. 8G
capture devise Razer Ripsaw

On W8.1 full updated and with latest Nvidia drivers have crushes and black screens frequently i played with setups and drivers 3 days in row. Current W8.1 in trash can, all overdrives on basic.

So on brand new "clean" W8.1 version x64 "6.3.9600.17476." without any updates 375.70-desktop-win8-win7-64bit-international-whql Nvidia drivers, and without GeForce experience it WORKS !!!

And for now it works more than perfectly !!!

About 4 hours without any crashes at all.

Tnx Universe ! Tnx this thread and OBS Team. And Tnx for me xD


----------



## Harold (Feb 9, 2017)

New thread, and post a log.


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm going to go ahead and close and unsticky this thread. If you believe you are having this issue, then you should be able to update Windows and your GPU drivers in order to solve it. If that doesn't solve it, then it's probably unrelated to this particular issue, so you should create a new thread, and make sure to include a log file.


----------

